# [Pathfinder] Friadoc's 'Down Camlin Way' campaign [IC]



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2012)

As Spring wanes, giving way to Summer, a chill morning dew holds the reeds of Camlin shore in its embrace. Although the Sun has barely crested the horizon the docks of the trading posts and outfitters are already bustling with activity, as those who ply their trade upon the Yondabakari River set to push off and continue their way down toward Wartle or up toward Whistledown. With tomorrow being Sunday, a day of rest, many of the plonking crews are of mind to finish the first days of Sarenith at their destination, instead of a camp or way stop.

Other barges and craft are also making their way to and by Camlin Shores, obviously having started their mornings early, too. 

By Absalom Reckoning it is the year 4712, the Age of Lost Omens, and much is as unknown of true portent and sign. While the lands abound with machinations and ill-tidings, many say that Down Camlin Way is an idyllic pleasantry of good folk who work hard and are quite accepting of other honest people. Be it shore or sod, forest or field, Camlin folk deal fairly and work the environs around them.

The air is weighty with dew and mist, of which the newly risen Sun has barely begun to disperse. There's a crisp chill to the wind, but more brisk and less biting. While many folk appear to be coming and going, leaving or returning, some appear to be coming to a happenstance by a small copse of evergreens by a small fell a brief way down from the docks.

Humans, a sylvan, and fey; a common sight for the area, but still something to pull the notice of fate. Focus draws nearer to them as they draw nearer to one and other, but the question remains are they gathering together with purpose or is it simply the randomness of chance?


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

Tyyrh makes his way toward the river at Camlin Shore, not knowing what he shall find whe he arrives there, nor whom.  The weight of his large elven blade depending from his belt comforted him with its motion as he walked.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Ernesto is busy rolling a final keg of aged wine on a barge. he looks up to wipe the sweat out of his eyes when he sees Tyrrh off in the distance. Addressing a monk who was aiding him he says, "I know that one, we had intellegent discourse about fighting styles over wine sometime back."

He waves to the sylvan warrior from a distance at the river's side.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

Seeing Ernesto's greeting, Tyyrh returns the salute and makes a minor adjustment to his course and walks directly to Ernesto's side.  Well met, Ernesto, are you yet ready to study the art of the sword at my feet?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2012)

"Ah, but I thought your return was to learn pure combat by the act to eschew the use of weapons." He smiles in greeting as he disembarks the barge. once on land he offers his hand in greeting.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

Tyyrh does not immediately answer, but warmly clasps the offered hand.  After a moment, he asks,  "Have you found anything that will lead to much adventure?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2012)

*bewere the fortune cookie!*

"Every thing has its purpose for there is a purpose for everything. Enjoy this fine day, perhaps  over a goblet of _vino_ later?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Yes, absolutely, whether you are there, or not," says Tyyrh with a wink.  "Do you know of any others to accompany us?  It might be advisable for us to take along a spellcaster or two," continues Tyyrh, either unable or unwilling to let the topic of adventure pass.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2012)

"Perhaps The monistary can do without me for a month or so. My duties are light there anyway. More boring then anything", he admits with a shrug.  "I can keep my ears open down here for a bit, until the noon hour. then hunger will set in and I will _have_ to be at the tavern." he says with a broad grin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Yes, I understand," says Tyyrh, "and I, in support of my new friend, will _have_ to accompany you in your moment of weakness and dire thirst."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2012)

"WEAKNESS?! who said anything about weakness?? I just get hungry!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Yes, yes, of course," says Tyyrh with a slight  smile.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2012)

Jorgan takes a deep breath, letting the salty air flood his senses for a time.  He's here to trade with the fish vendor, but there's no hurry.  This morning is a fine one, and there's no sense in letting it slip by unnoticed.  He notices the bantering duo and gently gives a nod and a smile, then turns to take in the early summer sun as it makes its ascent.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

On the outskirts of the market, a green-haired gnome stands, biting his lip as his wide, lavender eyes scan the throng of much taller humanoids. The large, red-haired wolf sitting behind him sighs and flops to the ground, calling the gnome's attention to herself.

"Aw, Golf, you can't give up so easy," the gnome reassures the animal. "I'm sure she's around here somewhere."

The wolf raises her head and lets out a soft woof.

"Oh, I know what you're thinking, but it's not my fault. I mean, you've seen this, right?" the gnome digs into the saddlebags on the wolf, producing a neatly-stacked set of mobile cookware. "Look how well they all fit! It's brilliant! I had to look at it. It's not my fault I forgot to tell her."

There is an odd moaning in the wind, and the cookware in the gnome's hand pops into the air, spilling across the ground with a clatter. The wolf hops to her feet to avoid any of it landing on her head. 

"You know, I think they're right," Giley says. He appears generally unfazed by the spontaneous eruption of pots and plates, moving to gather them all up again and return them to the wolf's saddlebag. "What we need to do is make some noise. Then she's bound to hear us, right?"

Giley rifles through a small pouch, eventually producing a small bit of wool.

"Talashia? Where are you? Come find me!" Giley says to the wool. Then he blows on it, wafting it up above the crowd. Suddenly, as if multiple people were all yelling in unison, a voice emanates from the almost-unseen bit of wool:

*"Talashia? Where are you? Come find me!"* rings out the chorus. The people in the market turn with a start, looking up into the air for a source of the repeating voice. Giley, looking up at his handiwork with a proud grin, fails to notice that he suddenly has a much wider space around him as the throng steers clear of the ghost voice's call.

"Do you think I need to add lights?" he asks the wolf without looking at her.

Golfinwerg simply flops back down on the ground with a whimper.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2012)

"As subtle as ever," came a wry voice behind Giley. The wind shifted, and Golf perked up, sniffing. She got to her feet and made a low howling sound, the sound a wolf makes to its pack when game is in the air.

Emerging from the woods was a woman in a blue and white blouse and blue skirt, with sun-darkened skin that made her white hair look even whiter. A stout staff was in her hand...just a carved tree branch really, a glorified walking stick, and a dark green cloak draped 'round her shoulders. 

The woman looked at the marketplace crowd, many of whom were looking around to spy the source of the noise. A few were ambling over curiously.

_...is it magic?...are they doing a show?..._

"He was just trying to find me," Talashia assured the farmers and merchants, making a placating gesture. "We got separated."

"Talashia! As I live and breathe!"

One of the men of the village came through the crowd and laughed.

"So you made it back after all! And Giley! What are you two lurking in the shadows out here for! Folk will think you're up to no good!"

Teneman Goodson, 'Tenny' to his friends...which was just about anyone..., came up and clapped Giley on the back, then offered his hand to Talashia, who diffidently shook it. He laughed again and yanked her in for a hug, which she hesitantly returned. He was a carpenter, and a good one...people came even from the city sometimes to see his work.

"Have you seen your parents yet?" Tenny asked jovially as he released Tala. "They haven't mentioned you coming back...did you tell them you were coming?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Did you see and hear that, Ernesto?" asks Tyyrh when he sees the explosion of cookware and hears the booming voice calling Talashia's name.  "There are spells at work here, without question.  Let us draw near to them at once.  When they see our martial proclivities, perhaps they will join with us, or, knowing the self-importance of such folk, perhaps they will let _us_ join with _them_."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2012)

Jorgan closes his eyes and shakes his head nearly imperceptibly.  _So much for a peaceful morning_, he thinks, and makes his way next to his schoolmate.  "A grand entrance as always, I see..."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Hey, Folks, I just wanted to let you know that, yes, I'm reading these and enjoying them. It's definitely a nice start to the campaign, and I'm liking what I'm seeing.

I plan on interjecting after a bit, probably within the next day or so, but I'm liking the character development and shared narrative...so keep it up. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

"Subtle? You mean, like whispering? Well, then you'd never have heard me," Giley responds with a wide smile and roll of his eyes.

Golfinwerg, for her part, gives Talashia a quick sniff, then seems content to sit to the side as the two interact.



Shayuri said:


> "Have you seen your parents yet?" Tenny asked jovially as he released Tala. "They haven't mentioned you coming back...did you tell them you were coming?"




"I was going to, but Golf said I shouldn't put my tiny, squished up nose in," Giley says. Golfinwerg chuffs a bit of air as she nods her head. "She thinks our noses aren't very useful," he adds in a stage whisper. "Bit of a pedalist that way, but what can you do?"



industrygothica said:


> Jorgan closes his eyes and shakes his head nearly imperceptibly.  _So much for a peaceful morning_, he thinks, and makes his way next to his schoolmate.  "A grand entrance as always, I see..."




Giley turns at the newcomer, his smile widening, if that were possible. 

"Hello! I'm Gileysefed Lan, and this is Golfinwerg," he says, indicating the wolf. While she doesn't show much sign of aggression, anyone paying close attention will notice that Golfinwerg's move for a head scratch at mention of her name puts her slightly between Jorgan and the bright-eyed gnome.  

Without warning, Giley's belt pouch opens and a smattering of coin jumps out, spilling to the ground. In that moment, the breeze seems to carry an indecipherable whispering. The gnome scoops up the coins without missing a beat, adding, "They've never told he their names," he adds, waving vaguely to the space above his head, "But I'm sure they're pleased to meet you, too."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

Arriving with Tyrrh, Ernesto hears the faint whisper in the wind and looks about for the source. Finding naught, he asks Tyrrh , "did you hear something?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

"Hear what," asks Tyyrh, "You mean that great shouting and crashing noise?  Yes, I heard that!  Didn't you?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0

W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2012)

"Oh I heard that too, but sometimes the quiet noise can be significant."


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Tyyrh nods knowingly and pretends that Ernesto's cryptic remark didn't totally confuse him.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0

W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> Tyrrh nods knowingly and pretends that Ernesto's cryptic remark didn't totally confuse him.












*OOC:*


 your fortune cookie reads: beware the fortune cookie!


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 11, 2012)

With steady alacrity, the dawn's hustle and bustle gives way to the calming touch of the breaking of the night's fast. The various dockworkers and some of the berthed crews turn to more immediate needs of eating, while from the smells of morning cooking wafts down to the shores from Camlin Fell.

Be it homesteads, inns, or bakeries, the smells of morning meals carries its way upon the shifting breeze.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Am I the only one here who is hungry?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0

W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

The red-furred wolf's ears stand up and turn at the mention of hunger. She whines slightly, and noses Giley in the direction of the duo standing just a ways off. 

"Golf! I'm in the middle of introducing us to someone and--" she grabs his wrist gently in her teeth then, and points her charge's hand in the direction of the duo. There's another soft gust of breeze, which leads the wolf to let go and shake as if she were wet.

"Oh, goodness. Today is all _about_ new friends," Giley says in response to, apparently, the wind. "Hello! Over there? I'm Giley, and this is Golf, and this is Talashia, and this is ... oh. Well, I forgot to wait to let him introduce himself, but he's him, I'm quite sure of that much. How about you?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Unused to addressing anyone in such a semi-public forum as this, Tyrrh just turns, smiling, to face Gileysefed, and jabs Ernesto with his elbow, hoping to indicate that he should answer.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Ernesto smiles and greets each in turn until the 'un-named one' is introduced in witch he shows confusion. He tries to hide it by smiling.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Tyrrh jabs Ernesto again, harder this time, to remind him to introduce them both to the others.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2012)

"Umph! Huh? Oh!. Yes. This is my friend Tyrrh and I am Ernesto."


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

"Nice to meet you!" the gnome returns with a pleasant wave. He cocks his head to one side, studying the speechless Tyrrh, then offers, "Is your friend afraid of dogs? Golf is really well-behaved. She almost never bites," he says. It's then the wolf's turn to cock her head, this time apparently giving the gnome a look which seems for all the world to be a glare.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2012)

"See Tyrrh, you can talk, the wolf *ALMOST* never bites!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

Talashia, having simply let the gnome run his mouth until now, nods at the newcomers in greeting.

"Tyrrh," she says, stumbling a little over the odd pronunciation, "Ernesto. Interesting names. What brings you to this..."

With that, she pauses to look over at the town square, with its squat buildings of rough stone and wood logs. It's an odd look of nostalgia and perhaps a touch of contempt...something like a young man finding his old baby crib while looking through the attic.

"...humble little town?" Talashia finishes with a wry smile as she looks back at the two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2012)

I live at the monistary to the north west, we have quite the selection of wines there." he points to a barge with several large barrels on it making ready to disembark.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

"What brings me here?  Hunger, mostly.  I was hoping to find some breakfast here.  And I'm pleased to meet you, Gileysefed  Lan and Talashia.  I'm beginning to wonder if Ernesto here eats at all.  He neither _looks_ nor _smells_ particularly undead, but I suppose one can never be too careful.  Oh, and Master Gnome, I am not afraid of dogs, just wary of their masters."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Talashia nods and glances down at Giley.

"Well, as it happens, I was going to go by the local inn myself. You'd all be welcome to join me. Giley, you'll have to leave your wolf outside though. I'm sure they haven't changed that rule."


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

"Thank you, Talashia, that would be most agreeable, don't you agree, Ernesto?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2012)

"Food and drink in moderation? sounds great!" and ernesto heads in the direction of the inn.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2012)

"Sounds lovely," Jorgan says more curtly than intended, then heads in that general direction.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 14, 2012)

During workdays the Welcoming Tide lines up tables around their domed inn, like spokes from a wheel, so as to best handle the fluxing masses they often service. Staggering, yet manageable are their number, as tables can always be added at the end of a rung if the need is pressing.

Under the heavy boughs of an old oak the eclectic bunch finds themselves a bench and table. A pitcher of cold water and several mugs for it are upon the table, along with a list of the various sundry food stuffs and drinks common to the inn's morning rush.

Once it's made known that you're ready, one of the inn's waitstaff makes their way to you. He's a pleasant young man, with floppy brown hair, dark eyes, and a lazy smile upon his face.

"What'll ya have?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*



Shayuri said:


> "Well, as it happens, I was going to go by the local inn myself. You'd all be welcome to join me. Giley, you'll have to leave your wolf outside though. I'm sure they haven't changed that rule."




Giley sighs and pats Golf's head. "I'll be sure to get you some nice bloody sausage, Golf," he says. The wolf gives him a sloppy lick across the cheek, which the little man takes as acceptance. He swings nimbly onto the wolf's back, and the canine trots along with the taller folk until the door of the inn, at which point her rider slides off, gives her another reassuring pat ("Shouldn't be too long, and look, the tree shade is free.") and hustles to catch up with the others.

[sblock=ooc]With Int 6 and being able to understand Common, I figure I don't need to make a Handle check for Golf to stay put?[/sblock]



Friadoc said:


> "What'll ya have?"




"Oh, goodness, that's always the hardest question, isn't it?" Giley says. He juts out his lower lip and rests his head in his hands, elbows on the table, drumming fingers on his cheeks as he thinks. Finally, he shrugs. 

"Hmmm. What's your favorite?" he says with his widest grin, and it seems he's asking everyone gathered.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2012)

"Ah! I would simply like the stew of the day, dark bread and a goblet of wine from the monastery known as 'Montoya Del Sol' please."


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

"Wine, fruit, and nuts for me, please," says Tyrrh.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 16, 2012)

Over the course of several minutes the young man takes everyone's orders, and it's obvious that he's use to various cultural norms and morays as he doesn't even pause at the idea of wine with breakfast.

While most the other tables are ordering fare that is common for breakfast, many others are also ordering lunch and dinner stuff, as well. It's quite evident that the Welcoming Tide provides service based on the customer's internal clock, and not whether it's day or night.

First he returns quickly with the various drinks ordered, keeping the table well stocked, if needed and asked. After a brief amount of time he returns with the various orders, as well. He also hands Giley a bowl that is obviously meant for Golf.

With that accomplished, he leaves you all to your meals after taking payment.

OOC: No worries about gold tracking for this meal, it's mainly setup and story filler, anyhow.  Unless you try and go insane about it...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

During the meal, Talashia doesn't talk a lot, focusing instead on eating. She appears pretty hungry. A little conversation reveals she and Giley are returning to this little town where they had both grown up, after matriculating (a word Talashia says with great pride) from a school of magic from the great port city on the coast.

"I'm coming back to see family and friends again, before beginning a quest I expect will take me into the wider world for some time," she finishes, smiling a secret smile. "Maybe even forever."


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Intrigued, Tyyrh questions Talashia, "So you have a quest already?  Do you need some guards to accompany you?" And then in a smaller, quiet voice he adds, "I'm no wizard, but even I know that 'matriculating' does not mean 'graduating'."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2012)

"yes indeed, as a matter of fact it means enrolling rather then graduating." says the man in monk robes.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 23, 2012)

An awaken tide of purpose, that's the best way to describe the modest amount of humanoid activity around Camlin Shore and Ways during the breaking of Sarenrae's light across land and water. Folk who ply their trade upon the water ways are coming and going, as are those who trek across forest, hill, and vale. Then there are those who work their crafts within and about the township itself, not to mention hospitality vendors such as the inn at which the newly acquainted folk have broken their fast. 

The waxing of a productive tide, with eddies and currents within it.

"...that's not like Sendik," states a shorewoman to her workers in between bites of biscuit and gravy. "Even when he ties one on, he's always back before the dawn and ready to haul line."

Across a watering trough one farm asks of another, "Only the speckled hens, you say? That's a might bit odd for a fox to do..."

"That's what the children said they saw,"says a matronly woman to another. "An ugly-faced dog chasing after some smaller beast, that ran first on four legs and then two."

"I know it's out there,"smirks an old man at his not so young son as he pokes his ham-laden fork in the offspring's direction. "If I was a bit younger, I'd find that cave and I'd be rich enough to be ride of you and your naggings."

The tide of chatter and talking rises and falls, with tidbits finding their ways to the inquisitive folk, some known and some less known, to one and other. Within the flotsam and chump, might there be adventure to be had?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

The monk calmly and quietly listens and then carefully inquires as to who Sendik might be and where he possibly may have dissipated from? what direction  he had left to? Ernesto humbly proses he may be of some assistance in finding this lost soul.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2012)

Talashia tries for a scowl, but gets something a little closer to a pout. She instantly replaces it with haughtiness though.

"I _know_ what it means," she grumps. "Graduation is irreverent in my case anyway. That school has nothing to teach me, beyond a few tricks for focus and control. _My _quest is for something few wizards have the tools, or power, to attempt...let alone accomplish."

She manages to sulk and still be haughty for a moment longer, even while eating, then glances around. The conversations ease her pricked pride with nostalgia.

"This place...after all this time, and they still have nothing but gossip and wives tales to talk about."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

"Perhaps we can help the people at large - it sounds as if one is missing. A chance to do something for the community?


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*



Friadoc said:


> "I know it's out there,"smirks an old man at his not so young son as he pokes his ham-laden fork in the offspring's direction. "If I was a bit younger, I'd find that cave and I'd be rich enough to be ride of you and your naggings."



Intrigued, Tyyrh draws closer to the older gentleman and asks, "Lost something have you?  My friends and I are quite good at hunting up the missing, be it man, elf, fowl, or jewel; animal or mineral.  Not many folk require help putting their hands on a missing item of the vegetable sort, you know." 

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh [pronounced - (T)chure], Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley finds his attention drawn in multiple directions at once, as his companions each respond differently to the conversations around them. With Ernesto talking up folks about the missing man and his elven companion asking after treasure, he's quickly overwhelmed. 

"Lots of gossip," he finally says, agreeing with Talashia, "but it's kind of odd gossip, isn't it? I mean, it seems a lot of stuff's gone missing, even people. Oh, goodness!"

He hops down suddenly, then jumps back up to grab the bowl for Golf.

"I better make sure Golf hasn't gone missing while I was sitting here stuffing my face, hadn't I?" With that, he quickly runs out front to feed and check on his wolf companion, which probably not-coincidentally lets him avoid making a decision about all the juicy tidbits he's heard in the room.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
As a meta-FYI, each of the colored texts from that overheard conversations is a potential separate seed for our sandbox. Any direction is valid, and many can be picked up at later times. However, some...not so much. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyyrh [pronounced - (T)chure], Elf Fighter1, N/G*

[OOC:  In that case, then, the missing Sendik strikes me as the most urgent errand, and also the one with the shortest shelf-life -- workers who don't report for work are sometimes easy to replace and then the vanishing is forgotten.  Tyyrh/I chose the one he/I did because it was the one with the most obvious mention of riches, but if the loot has been lost for all this time, then a few more days will be unlikely to change that I figure.  Thoughts, anyone?]

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh [pronounced - (T)chure], Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

itching to get started!


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley returns in short order, apologizing sweetly when a table setting goes clattering to the floor without his touching it when he passes by a table. 

"Company coming, right?" he says, laughing the incident off. The joke seems to get his mind working, though, as the affable gnome has an uncharacteristically thoughtful look on his face.

"Golf's fine and dandy, but you know, the more I think about it, the less I like folks going missing. My parents lost my brother when he was a baby it they still sometimes get sad about it. I think we should try to find that man, then, so his family doesn't get sad, too. What do you think?"

[sblock=ooc]voting for the missing soul, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyyrh [pronounced - (T)chure], Elf Fighter1*

"That _is_ probably the most urgent errand.  I wonder if the missing man is wealthy or has wealthy kin who might be grateful if he is returned?"  It is beginning to become more and more clear why Tyyrh is perhaps ill-suited to the quiet elvish life.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
Tyyrh [pronounced - (T)chure], Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2012)

Jorgan speaks, finally.  "The woman just said he's fond of the drink.  Likely that he had too much and fell off the pier.  Start your search there, I say."









*OOC:*


Sorry I've been a bit quiet of late... moving.  Again. Ugh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

walking to the shorewoman, Ernesto places a calming hand on her shoulder and says softly, "we will look into the disappearance of your co-worker." then rejoins the group


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2012)

Talashia frowns at Giley, but doesn't protest when Ernesto makes his promise.

"It _is _a bit strange," she admits. "It's quiet here. Sleepy. People sometimes get lost in the woods...traders mostly, the locals know it too well. But the trappers can usually find them pretty fast. For someone to turn up missing, with no trace...not even a picked over, or floating, body...I can't remember that ever happening before."

"So all right. It seems to me we should find the last person who saw him, and have a word with them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

"Would you like the honors of tracking by inquiry?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Once I'm home from work tonight, I'll get things moving forward, now that you've all picked your path...so to speak. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a firm, corded shoulder that Ernesto finds his hand upon, one that's possibly a match for his own, or even it's better.

Her eyebrow cocked as she turns her head to look down at the hand, then up at the man attached to it, the longshorewoman cracks a half-smile and nods a bit.

"I appreciate the sentiment, which is why you can have your hand back," she says with a half-joking, half-serious chuckle to her voice. "The name's Martha, and if you can find him..." Martha looks past Ernesto, at the others, before she continues. "...I'd be much appreciative. Last I heard he was heading out toward the forester's bar, The Verdant Edge. Even if he tied one on, horribly, he'd have still be back today as he was the caller today, for our cadence when pulling line."

For the locals in the group, The Verdant Edge is a known bar ran by former rangers and foresters that caters to folk who prefer to stay on the edges of the settlement, avoiding town save for the most important endeavors. It's about an hour's walk, north by northwest, outside of Camlin Way.

[sblock=OOC]I'm sorry about the delay, but I was dead tired when I got home last night, and I ended up sleeping like ten hours, or so. Anyhow, the speedy should pick up a bit this weekend, as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2012)

Ernesto smiles and removes his hand.  He returns to tell the others, " Last she heard he was heading out toward the forester's bar, The Verdant Edge. he still should have been back today as he was the caller today, for the cadence when pulling line.

we can find it north by northwest of town, outside of Camlin Way."

pointing to the long shore woman he says, "Her name is Martha. She is the one who voiced the concern."


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Shall we hie us to the Verdant Edge, then?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

"I know the place," Talashia confirms. "I always thought it was a little...scary." She grimaces, then quickly adds, "When I was a little girl, I mean. Obviously. Anyway, follow me. Unless they've changed things, there's not a road to it, and you can't see it well from the town proper unless you know where to look. The trappers and loggers like their privacy, I expect."

She guides the group away from the town, frowning occasionally as she tries to reconcile her sometimes-spotty memories with the now several years older landmarks along the way. Here, the beech tree is just a splintered stump after lightning hit it one summer. There a boulder has shifted when rain undermined the earth under it.

Fortunately, they only have to get close before the smells of cooking waft on the wind, and the faint sounds of boasting and laughing and fighting can be heard.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley scampers to catch up with the others, eventually just hopping onto Golf's back and letting the wolf lope along at her own pace, unhurried by the longer legs as Giley would have been.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay, folks, I figured that I'd give it a bit more time/room and see if you all chit-chatted some more, or what not. Anyhow, I'll shall have things moving forward tonight. [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 7, 2012)

Further and further into the unkempt area surrounding Camlin Way, following Talashia's childhood recollections and eventually your noses. Eventually, in the distance, you catch sight of the remnants of a once great tree. The verdancy of its once great bough has been truncated, quite literally as the upper reaches of it are gone. Even what remains is quite vast, leaving the impression that the tree was beyond any scope that you could reasonably imaging.

As you draw nearer you can tell that the Verdant Edge is carved out of the colossal stump, a stump that is also the petrified remains of a once glorious thing. Several stories high, and of a girth that could, itself, hold several more inns, the inn is also stepped with patios and nooks for folk to have meals, drinks, and privacy. The hills leading to it give it great cover that even at night, you'd think, that no one could see more than a faint glimmer of what goes on here.

However, it is not night but mid- to late-morning. The smells of rich, hearty food waft all around the impressive site. The sound of wood chopping can be heard, as well as conversations, hints of archery, and other sounds of human activity. As you all grow closer to the great stump, its size seems to loam over you with welcome, like a matronly aunt or jolly uncle who's spent years eating and enjoy it. 

While you gain the attention of many of the folk about the Verdant Edge, no one moves to engage you. Instead, they either ignore you or wait to see if you approach them. However, as if gated by their body language you all eventually make your way toward what looks to be the main bar and entrance to the inn. At the bar, polishing its top, is a woman who looks to be more leather than skin, tanned and browned by decades of sunlight, and parentage.

Looking up from the bar, the mistress nods to you as your approach and says, "Mornin'."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2012)

Talashia nods cordially at the woman, glances at the others in her group, and then back at the bartender. She clears her throat, evidently feeling some of that childhood nervousness about this place coming back.

"We're looking for Sendik," she says. "We understand he was last seen here? Do you know what happened to him?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 7, 2012)

"That depends," the barmistresses says cordially enough. "Does he owe you money? Has he left a member of your kith or kin in a bad way or a delicate manner?"

"I don't mind telling folk which way he went, so long as they ain't looking to bring harm to him for debts, fights, or ...indiscretions." The last comment, after the long pause, brings a chortle or two from those within ear shot.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Tyyrh clears his throat slightly and says in a very calm and quiet voice that calls to mind the rustling of breeze through willow branches, "Ahem, well, madam, we only want to confirm that he is still enjoying good health, and possibly exact appropriate vengeance on behalf of him and his kin if that is not the case."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2012)

"It appears he has fellows genuinely concerned for his well being. We just want to ensure it is so."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just a note to let you all know that I'm back and paying attention.  We're done moving everything now; all that's left is the unpacking, and I should be online more.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Obviously this is news to the woman, for she asks, "He's missing?"

"That makes no sense, as he left several hours after dark so that he'd be close to work come the morning," she adds.

"Aye," states a nearby dwarven male. "We teased him a might bit about it, but also warned him since it was a fairly dark night."

"He said he'd drop down toward the river, and then follow it back upstream to Camlin Shore...it's how he usually heads back."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2012)

Talashia nods. "He never came back last night. He went to the river first though? All right, we'll head down that way and see if there's any sign of him." She hesitates, then asks, "Was he drunk when he left?"

She didn't want to mention that the riverbank could get slick patches...a drunk man in the dark might easily slip and fall in. But she figured these men and women would have figured that out by now too.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 9, 2012)

"He had no plans, nor word of coming back last night," the bar mistress adds. "As I said, he was heading back to town to rest before his morning's work. He wasn't too far into his cups, either. There was a bit of a mischievous bee in his belly, as there was with many of us last night, but his wits were still his own."

"I do hope you find him," she concludes and returns to her work of cleaning the bar. "Sendik's good folk, and company."

[sblock=OOC]I'll need some perception checks to locate tracks, as well as survival checks to track them, once you folks start to head southward.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Perception and survival, coming right up . . . . .


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tyyrh's Tchecks*

Perception and [untrained] Survival coming up.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

On the way to the river, and once there, Talashia peers curiously around, even though she knows almost as much about foresting and tracking as she does about advanced theoretical particle physics.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]As a heads up, I am counting this as a group effort—with assisting rolls—since it makes sense, for the scene/moment, that an eager bunch such as yourselves could, and would be all Scooby-and-the-Ganging it.

So, I'll post later today, just in case anyone else wishes to add to the effort.

Cool?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


cool


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2012)

Jorgan looks around for anything that might seem important.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 12, 2012)

On one hand, tracking seems to be quite an intuitive thing once you find the tracks, but then other factors seem to push themselves forward in the accounting of how intuitive it truly is.

How old is the track? How firm or soft is the soil? Has it rained? Was there heavy dew? How windy has it been? What else has crossed the tracks?

But, working together, everyone seems to work their way toward finding the right set of tracks. Once or twice the tracks are almost lost, however Giley's wolf companion, Golf, seems quite helpful in keeping the track within reach.

At least until you reach at fell tree along the shoreline, and the tracks turn more inland. It is as if they walked to a point, and then just left up and out of their own track.

[sblock=OOC]Perception checks, folks, DC 15. For those who make that number, I'd then like either a knowledge nature at 18 or a knowledge local at 22.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2012)

"hmmm, how strange." muses the monk, looking about, even _up_.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Gilesefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley was uncharacteristically quiet once the group approached the inn. He hunkered down on Golf's back and let the bigger folk do the talking. Once the group had left however, he seemed to perk up.

"My friends didn't like it in there," is all he says by way of explanation, waving a hand to the air around him. Several pebbles on the ground seem to scatter inexplicably.

"Well, you didn't," Giley huffs. Then he shrugs off whatever else the otherworldly haunts about him have to say, and turns to the task at hand.

"I'm not very good at tracking things," he admits. "But Golf has a good nose. Maybe she can sniff him out. The alcohol in there seemed pretty smelly."

As the gnome babbles, the wolf he rides on chuffs once, then puts her nose to the ground, sniffing here and there as the assembled folk look for clues.

[sblock=ooc]Golf has the scent ability and the Track trick. Not sure if that's Perception or not, but I rolled for her.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh studies the trail before him as best he can.  He sees the trail, but has trouble following it over the terrain.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2012)

"Interesting," is all Jorgan can say at the present state of things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2012)

Suddenly Ernesto jumps at the inexplicable jumping of the pebbles. He looks around trying to figure out what is happening.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2012)

It's not obvious, at first, but thanks to Golf's insistence and preternatural intelligence the group becomes aware of several things; first, a 20-foot radius area around the last set of tracks has been cleared of any other possible tracks and secondly there's a sour tang to the area that leads to a flaky offcasting similar to when a lizard sheds. The offcasting is small, and it is thirty or forty feet inland from the shore.

Assuming that you all allow Golf to follow the scent, you'll find the tracks again about sixty feet beyond the discarded sheddings.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2012)

"What in the name of ... _something_ ... are we following?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2012)

"Something happened at the river," Talashia guesses. "We lost the tracks, maybe they were covered up after the fact." She shakes her head. 

"It doesn't look good for him though. Hold on a moment."

She leans down and with her dagger cuts off a small piece of the shed skin and puts it in her pouch.

"Might find someone who can tell us what it is. Lets keep following the tracks and see what he's up now."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Tyyrh looks carefully at the spot where the tracks stop before picking up again later.  He is curious whether the tracks stop near a place where the one making them could have climbed or leapt up to catch a tree branch and then traveled, climbed, or brachiated from tree to tree to reach the point where the tracks resume.  "It may not matter, since the trail resumes, but our quarry may possibly have left some object, marking, or other spoor in the trees that yields a valuable clue to just what is going on here."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

"Careful, if his tracks were intentionally removed, then it could another who wears his boots."

Ernest sniffs the air and wrinkles his nose, then leans down and picks up another piece of lizard skin.

[sblock=history question] has there been any conflict with reptilian races, such as troglodytes?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

[sblock=Another OOC History Query] 
Or Lizard Men?
[/sblock]

'If _anyone_ can climb far wearing boots like the ones that left these tracks without some sort of aid, be it magical or otherwise, then he or she may be a better elf than I!"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 16, 2012)

At the same time that Ernest is thinking about various scaly races and conflicts of the region, his eyes turn southward and realization comes with his gaze falling upon the horizon of the Mushfens that lie to the south. The very same Mushfens that are populated with boggards, kobolds, lizardfolk, mobogo, and other amphibious, draconic, and reptilian beings.

...not to mention black dragons, as well.

However, the tracks, or sign of the tracks, seem to be leading inland, away from the shores and the direction of the Mushfens.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Ernesto looks about, his [pledgerize] gaze falling upon the horizon of the Mushfens that lie to the south. The very same Mushfens that are populated with boggards, kobolds, lizardfolk, mobogo, and other amphibious, draconic, and reptilian beings.

...not to mention black dragons, as well. [/pledgerize]

"Well, if we are being lured to waterborne reptilians, the tracks lead the wrong way for a trap. They go inland. lizard folk and kobolds could still be about. blech! What is that sour smell?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Golf sneezes several times at mention of the smell, and Giley pats her on the neck sympathetically.

"If you think it's bad for you, you should try it with a dog nose," he says. Still, the canine seems willing to continue despite the clear discomfort she feels.

"Seems odd someone would wash out only some of the tracks," he says. "I wonder if whatever it was didn't happen _after_ our boy trotted through? Not that that seems less odd, shedding to clear track. Goodness. You don't suppose something et him up and took his place, do you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

"That's actually what I was thinking," admits Talashia. "Like something shed its skin...letting it look like him, and took his place. But to be honest, I haven't any idea of something that could do that. Doppelgangers don't shed their skins to change. No spell I've ever heard of does that either."

She shakes her head. "I think we need to follow the tracks and see what made them."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 23, 2012)

Upon inspection of the castoff skin, the scales look to be just a little bigger than an above average thumb nail from an adult human male. It is almost teardrop in shape, with a blue-black hue hinted within its opaque remnant. 

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge nature checks from those trained in it[/sblock]

Assuming you all follow the tracks, there are various points where they are wiped out, again. Each time some of the smell and castoff skin is found, and eventually the tracks are found again. Now that you're use to the random pattern of events, it is easy to follow and find. In fact, it almost seems as if the tracks are being herded.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2012)

"most peculiar . . . . ."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna give IG some time to respond, since he's trained in Knowledge Nature and some extra intel could be useful to you folks. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

"Goodness, but this is exciting..." he says as he furrows his brown in concentration

[sblock=ooc]placeholder for roll[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2012)

"Peculiar indeed..."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 27, 2012)

As the scale is passed around, the obvious statements about it are made, be it that the hue is bluish or that the size is fairly large, but once it reaches Jorgan all the little details come together in a realization. It is not from a dragon, but it is from something draconic in origin and from something larger than the draconic humanoid types, such as kobolds. Also, the scale has the markers of an adolescent or juvenile of the species which means that if it is herding the missing longshore worker, then it's learning to hunt and he may still yet be alive.

[sblock=OOC]I took the rolls from the others as counting like an assist roll and added a modest bonus to IG's roll.[/sblock]

Whatever shed the molted scales is going to be modest in size, yet fast and aggressive. Similar to a large cat playing with its food, and you're all follow its trail that is only several hours old and going toward where it herded its prey...


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

As the group piece together their knowledge about the scale, Giley's eyes grow wider; it's an impressive feat given how large his eyes are naturally. He flinches and grabs the back of his head as if it's been slapped, but when he turns around, no one is there. loose leaves blow in a direction counter to the natural breeze and he nods as if someone's given him advice, though no one's yet spoken.

"We need to hurry," he says, uncharacteristically focused. Golf tenses beneath him, takes a few short steps in the direction of hunter and hunted, then turns to look to her new-formed pack.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

"Agreed, Gileysefed, just keep me on the proper path."  Tyyrh loosens his Elven Curve Blade in its sheath.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2012)

Visibly dismayed by the consensus, Talashia hurries after the others, long white hair streaming behind her as she catches up and keeps pace!


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 30, 2012)

As you all make your way through the forest, following the hints and guesses of the stalking path that some creature is guiding the missing man along, you start to see the skeleton of a runoff creek common to areas with modest winters or frequent heavy rains. It is mostly dry at the moment, as whatever feeds it has not peaked enough to slack its thirst, but it is still moist enough that you see defined human footprints.

They seem to be following it, and this time very little seems to be disrupting the previously errant path.

As you come up to a slight rise, just enough to see beyond it, you see a rain gully that is home to an infrequent pond. As the season goes it fills with water, until it has enough to flood and cause those runoffs to flow like torrential creeks. Toward the off center of the pond you seen an island, most likely it is usually a hilltop, and upon it you see the form of a man hunched over a log. It is too far to tell if he is alive, or not.

[sblock=OOC]Perception checks, and also any pertinent statements of how you're approaching the situation, and what not. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley squinted, but even as he did, and unexpected cloud of dust puffed up in front of his face though there was no appreciable breeze to kick it up. Golf caught a bit in her nose, as well, though she merely shook in response. Both of them seemed to have the self-control to remain quiet, looking to the others to see if they had a better view of the figure on the island.


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G*

Tyyrh has an attack of eye boogers, and can only keep one eye open, but he thinks he has that one pointed in the right direction?

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Ernesto looks about and then focuses on the hilltop/island. He takes in all that he can gather, including what as chasing the man.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 6, 2012)

With all the information gleaned while following the guided trail, it made sense that there was a harried caution upon discovery of the rain pond. Whatever the creature is, it is modest in size and large in aggression and that is motivation enough for anyone to pay heed to the weight of the potential threat.

It is this wariness that allows for Ernesto to notice that one of the eddies has a current that is in opposition to the others, but only just barely. There is no sign of what made it, but there is obviously something in the water—it's just not obvious as to where in the water it is at.

[sblock=OOC]Hey, folks, I'm moving this forward a bit, but there's still time for other folks to respond...especially if you all wanna talk about how you're going to approach this situation, or tactics, or what not.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley frowns as Ernesto points out the oddity in the water. 

"Well, if we wanted to see what it was, I could ask one of the spirits to splash a little water, see if it surfaced to take a look?" the gnome offers.

[sblock=ooc]Talking about using Mage Hand to move / splash water in an attempt to get the thing's attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2012)

"No need for that," Talashia smirks. Blue-white lightning buzzes around her fingertips. "I can convince it to come up whenever we're ready."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2012)

"You catch more flies with hone. try the splashing first. Then lets get creative on other suggestions."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh quietly strings his bow and nocks an arrow, ready to send feathered death to whatever is in the water, if circumstances  warrant.   "I'll not fire unless it seems wise, but I thought, 'Better safe than sorry,' or as we used to say, 'One leaf turned finds two figs.'"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Ernesto nods his approval for Tyyrh's tactics and strategy. He pulls out his light crossbow, cocks it and nocks it.

"Is everyone ready?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2012)

Jorgan moves to the center of the group and mumbles something incoherently to himself.  Everyone feels more confident.









*OOC:*


Cast Bless: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I'd like initiative rolls from folks. Also, I'm gonna test out going gridless for this combat, but that's mainly because I'm being lazy and I've not found a good method that I like for having a map. Distances will still matter, and movement, but I trust that we can cover most of that with posts.

Cool?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

Initiative +2 . . . . .


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2012)

It takes a special kind of talent to roll a 0 on an initiative roll.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: It takes a special kind of talent to roll a 0 on an initiative roll.



OOC: Special talent, or Special Needs? 

OOC:  Jorgan still did better than Tyyrh,  I'd trade a sorry attack for a 0 initiative any day.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley looks between Talashia and Ernesto, then shrugs.

"Okay, one splashy splash coming up. Hopefully it'll make zapping easier for you, Talashia."

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and try the "Mage Hand splashes water" gambit to draw its attention / get a better look at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2012)

[sblock=Initiative Order]

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5
Jorgan - 0 

[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I still need Talashia's initiative, then I'll kick the encounter off with the surprise round. Okay? No worries about buffs or readied actions/plans, as those shall happen and have occurred almost synonymously with the surprise. Cool?

Also, if folks want to say where they're roughly at, that would be helpful, too. You've all approached the pond from roughly the southwesternly edge of the shore. There's modest foliage and shrubbery, as well as some tree cover. It all goes quite close to the pond's edge, and in some cases there are bushes and trees coming out of the pond's water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2012)

Talashia chuckles and stands back a little, not particularly in a hurry, or trying to prepare herself. Careless, perhaps, or arrogant.

A good twenty feet back, near a tree with a good view of the pond, she stops and lackadaisically turns to regard the water expectantly.

"Not that I ever had a problem with _that_."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2012)

From your positions within the verdant line along the southwestern edge of the confluence pond you all her a low, pain-filled moan come from the off-center island. It is obvious that the longshoreman is alive, however his moans are those of an unconscious person who is experiencing enough pain that it finds its way to the surface, beyond their torpor.

The moans slowly grow softer, with sporadic peaks of increased sound that quickly return to the prior, downward spiraling low. Although he is alive, it is not obvious for how much longer her shall last without help.

As Tyyrh prepares his shot, drawing back string and arrow, a small creature the size of a lean hound leaps from the tree that Talashia is near and claws the elf across the back of his head and neck. With a sudden burst of speed it loups in a controlled glide, splashing down into the pond with nary a splash more than its mass required. The draconic creature possess a lithe body with wings and fins that looked suited for both air and water.

OOC:

Tyyrh - 20 <--- Initiative starts now...
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2012)

Ernesto places himself near the water so as to keep an eye on the longshoreman


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

[OOC: Presuming that Tyyrh can take his prepared shot at the creature after it claws him and leaps, before it makes it to the water.  Logical, no?  Also hoping that it might be considered FlatFooted while airborne -- less logical, perhaps, but worth a shot?  ]

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(critter claws)=9
AC 20 [10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]]
Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 10, 2012)

OOC: Yes to it being your readied shot, yet no to it being flat-footed since it just smacked you in the head...unless, you know, everyone is okay with being flat-footed if you take a move action during the round.


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I don't think Giley's action would affect anything ahead of him in initiative order, so I'll go ahead and post it.[/sblock]

Golf hunkers down as the creature attacks, eliciting a squeaky yelp from Giley. When he sees the blood trickling on Tyyrh, he frowns, and calls out to the creature at the pond in a strangely gutteral tongue:

[sblock=Draconic]"Not nice! Not nice at all, sneaking up and hurting someone like that. Shame!"[/sblock]

The gnome's rejoinder seems to be shared by his ghostly companions, as a chill wind whips forward from Giley, roiling the water until it spins about the lizard creature with a disturbing howl.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Bane. DC 15 Will save or take -1 penalty on attack rolls and a -1 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=Draconic]The drake's reply to Giley is not only mean-spirited, but the gnome is quite sure that it's implausible for a creature without an extended spinal system.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

Talashia, having jumped in startlement when the creature descended, now scowls ferociously and lightning pools around her fingers in a storm.

"Right then."

She holds her hands out, and electricity sparks in the gap between them, then lances out in a long arc that tickles the ground and trees it passes by on its way towards the drake!

(Elemental blast)


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 13, 2012)

The lithe, blue drake pops up from the water and it makes a horrendous noise before ejecting a foul concoction of mucus and acid at the densest grouping of foes (OOC: I think that Giley and Golf). When the bile hits near them it erupts into a sticky, entangling mess that one would hope that they can avoid getting caught up fully within.

Once the mucus is launch, the drake takes to the air and wings itself to about 30 feet above the pond, circling.

[sblock=Caustic Mucus]It's a 5-foot-radius spread effect, centered for the best effect. I need Reflex saves DC14; if successful, folks take half damage and avoid being entangled. If you're entanged, you need  Reflex saves each round after taking 1d2 points of acid damage.[/sblock]

OOC:

Tyyrh - 20 
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5
Jorgan - 0 <-- It's not IG's turn


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

"From rude to crude, my goodness!" Giley cries out as the giant ball of drake-phlegm arcs at himself and his wolf companion. So busy is he commenting on the poor manners of the drake, the gnome and his wolf can't manage to avoid the nasty substance. gnomish cries and wolfish howls blend as both of them feel the searing bite of the concoction.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I suppose my Bless spell will go into effect now.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 13, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I suppose my Bless spell will go into effect now.




OOC: Actually, I was under the presumption that your Bless was already in effect, having been 'fired off' right before the conflagration of events began. i.e. You all had your 'bad feeling about this' and readied for the surprise you couldn't avoid. Cool?

OOC: My apologies, as I do realize that I could have been more clear with the OOC portion of this post - http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...wn-camlin-way-campaign-ic-13.html#post5986888


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Cool.  That's what I was shooting for.







"Cowardly lizard," Jorgan curses as he picks up a stone and hurls it toward the drake.









*OOC:*


I will assume there is a stone somewhere that can be thrown.  The chances of hitting are so slim that I'm not going to bother rolling.  If you think a roll is necessary, please feel free to roll for me.  STR +1


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"He's a vicious varmint, isn't he?" says Tyyrh as he draws another arrow and fires at the drake.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Stats]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 feat, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -2
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 14, 2012)

OOC: Just because I find fate enjoyably fickle - Jorgan needs a natural 20 to hit. 

Tyyrh - 20 
Ernesto - 17 <---
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2012)

"I so do not like this thing"

TaWaNnGh! The bolt misfires and flies off in some odd direction pieces of its fletchings floating down. 









*OOC:*


 i rolled a 1


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

As the others do their best to harm the drake, Giley and his wolf continue to struggle in vain against the sticky, burning substance with which they're entangled...


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 14, 2012)

Diving down quickly, perhaps too quickly, the drake snips out at Tyyrh with its jaws. However, perhaps its alacrity, or maybe its youth, cost it as the drake's bite misses the elf by a wide margin. With frantic wings and anger, the drake shoots up and away from the party but only gets twenty feet or so away from them.

OOC: It's about twenty feet out over the water, and ten feet up and above it.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 14, 2012)

OOC:

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 17 
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 <---
Jorgan - 0

Also, Giley and Golf are still stuck in the mucus and shall take damage - both took the minimum of 1 point of acid damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2012)

Ernesto racks his brain as to information that might help the gnome and wolf.

(knowledge check to know how to dissolve sticky mucus.)


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 14, 2012)

Perhaps it is the stress of the moment, the heat of the battle one might say, but the only ideas that Ernesto arrives at are ones that aren't immediately useful. Sure, the mucus would be more brittle and manageable if it was allowed to dry out, but that could potentially kill Giley and Golf first. Also, universal solvent might help, but no one has any.

OOC: Not only was the roll modest, but the mucus is mainly a 'make a reflex check' situation. I will say that if someone spends a full round action helping one of the trapped folk (or beast) then I'd grant them a +5 circumstance bonus to their next Reflex save. But, the person helping them would be basically taking a full round action to give them that bonus.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

In typical Elvish fashion, Tyyrh immediately thinks of wine as he draws his next arrow, "Try dissolving the lizard mucus with wine, perhaps?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 feat, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 15, 2012)

OOC: FYI - Our fine young river drake's AC is 16, for those seeking brackets at home. Nicely hit, and wounded.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2012)

"Wine, clears the palette, mucus comes from the mouth. Makes sense, unfortunately I only have water."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2012)

With no ranged arsenal to speak of, Jorgan focuses on helping the pair untangle themselves from the wad of goo.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2012)

Talashia swore under her breath, and stepped lively to keep up with the drake. Her ability to project lightning had certain...issues with range. Too far, and she couldn't control it anymore, letting it arc wildly into whatever was handy. 

Once again, blue-white fire shrieks between her fingers, then leaps out at the drake! The moisture in the swamp though makes it very hard to direct the current...it keeps getting drawn off course to ground out in the tall, wet reeds!

"You have to be KIDDING me!" she shouts, now thoroughly enraged.

(Moving to keep about 30' away, then firing! Argh, rolled with the wrong bonus. But still...doesn't matter. I'm really starting to hate the die roller on Enworld though. Really really really.)


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 20, 2012)

OOC: Next up is Giley and Golf, they've +5 circumstance bonuses to their saves thanks to Jorgan.

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15 <---
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 
Jorgan - 0


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

With Jorgan's help, Giley manages to squirm free of the nasty mucus, but his wolf companion's fur makes extraction more difficult. 

"Thank you, Jorgan!" the gnome says with relief, though then he realizes Golf is still mucked up in the stinging mess, and instantly sets about trying to amend that circumstance...


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 20, 2012)

A sputtering cacophony of hisses and spits issues forth from the drake as it dives at Talashia, and there is no doubt that the draconic being is enjoying itself and laughing. As it flies by, and then suddenly springs away, it lashes out with its tail at the spell-slinger.

At the same time, Giley breaks free of the acid goo while Golf is still stuck and being etched by the corrosive. 

OOC: 2 points of damage to Giley. Obviously the tailslap misses Talashia.

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15 
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 <---
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2012)

Talashia blinks, the tail's passage making a wind that stirs her hair...then she whirls, even more angry now than before, if possible.

"I am going to stuff that tail down your THROAT!" she rages. Lightning sparks and cracks around her hands again, and she lashes out with another streak of electricity!

(OOC - Can I roll on InvisibleCastle? :|  )


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 22, 2012)

OOC: As much as I'm chuckling at Talashia ICly losing her temper, and going all tantrumy...yes, if you'd like to roll with Invisible Castle and link to the results then I'm okay with it. Everyone can, in fact. I trust you all.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2012)

"Your luck will soon expire, drake. It is only a matter of time."









*OOC:*


Cast Doom


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 22, 2012)

OOC: Will Check Time! (Addendum: Why can't this dice roller like me this much when I'm a player?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


*jumps up and down in frustration*


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 25, 2012)

*OOC:*



Tyyrh - 20 <---
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15 
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

OOC:  When the drake dives toward Talashia, Tyyrh changes weapons and will try desperately to make a melee attack before the beast climbs back out of reach, and just manages to reach it with his 'cuve' blade as it rises.

IC: "Feel my elven steel foul dragon sperm!"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 feat, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*




Yeah, I'm okay with that coming about, Lief. It's a thematic fit to the whole thing.

Tyyrh - 20 
Ernesto - 17 <---
Giley - 15 
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


BTW, thanks, Friadoc!







Disregard die rolls here.  Mistake was mine.  Total damage to drake from Tyyrh this round = 4 hp.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not a problem, and I just noticed the same thing about the die rolls. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2012)

Move: load crossbow
std: hold until drake moves out of range then let loose his bolt


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Scott? When you say 'out of range,' do you mean shooting the drake once it's not in melee range with you and not in personal melee range with anyone? If so, then that'll work out fine since it's now out of melee range with anyone and you can just roll your to hit and damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scott? When you say 'out of range,' do you mean shooting the drake once it's not in melee range with you and not in personal melee range with anyone? If so, then that'll work out fine since it's now out of melee range with anyone and you can just roll your to hit and damage.












*OOC:*


perfect-exactly what i needed!







TWANG!

Ernesto shoots at the dodging and weaving drake. . . . .And while to fake out the drake he ends up shooting at, well nothing.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

As his wolf howls in pain and struggles against the corrosive bonds, Giley seems oblivious to the continuing chaos. 

"I'll get you out, Golf! I promise!" he calls desperately, grabbing hold of un-stuck fur and trying to help pull the wolf free. Even as he does so, those nearest the struggling wolf can hear an additional plaintive cry, as the wind picks up and the goo itself seems to shred from the predations of unseen hands.

Finally, the ginger-tinged wolf rips free of the caustic trap, nearly toppling Giley over as she shifts away from the smoldering mess. She chuffs quickly under Giley's ecstatic hug, and the gnome breaks his embrace and turns back to the fight, eyes wide.

"Oh, goodness, yes. I'd forgotten that was still here."









*OOC:*


Giley: Full round aid. Added in some fluff from his ever-present haunts.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 29, 2012)

Turning sharply in the air, the drake rushes right for Tyyrh, its jaws opened wide as it makes ready to bite the one whose blade bit it.

Although the drake scores a solid, and nimble blown it is fortunately, for Tyyrh, not as able to find purchase in his flesh.









*OOC:*




You know what? I actually winced at that hit, until I saw the damage. I almost felt bad. 

Tyyrh - 20 
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 <---
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*









*OOC:*


Heh.  I almost felt bad, too, but that was _before_ I saw the damage.  And that sorta schtuff goes with Tyyrh's territory, so it's all good.  Especially since your Drake is severely anemic, if not HIV [DIV?] positive!   Uh, oh, I just jinxed myself, didn't I?  Oh, well....







[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

"I can keep doing this ALL DAY!" Talashia shouts at the crazy drake. Not strictly TRUE, of course, but she still had some voltage in her. A fact which she was MORE than happy to demonstrate as she loosed another bolt of lightning in the general direction of the flying lizard menace!

This time the bolt sizzles true! With a dangerous veer towards some high ground between them, Talashia this time anticipates it, and forces the electrical arc to ignore its natural tendencies and strike according to her will!

"HAH! You like that?! That's just for STARTERS!" she rants at the beast.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 30, 2012)

Sparking and crackling along its flank, the electricity from Talashia's spell strikes hard and deep within the drake. Although it is still ready for combat, its winged gate seems to have a hitch in it, now.









*OOC:*



As a bit of a motivator: The Drake's HP is currently 15 out of 22. 

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 
Jorgan - 0 <---


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2012)

As the drake comes within range baring its teeth, Jorgan doesn't miss the chance to take a swing.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 4, 2012)

*OOC:*



Tyyrh - 20 <---
Ernesto - 17
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5 
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh presses the attack, intending to give the drake an Elven Curveblade enema, but, sadly, it doesn't quite work out that way this time. 

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*



So close, Tyyrh. So, dang close.

Tyyrh - 20 
Ernesto - 17 <---
Giley - 15
Foe - 12
Talashia - 5
Jorgan - 0


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

_'No punches pulled, nothing fancy. Just wait for the right shot.'_

Ernesto reverts back to the basics on weapon use.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2012)

As hard as it tries, as much as it struggles, the young river drake is not able to maintain its flight, let alone its hold on life. Its scaled hide still sizzling from the shocking hit, its body bleeding from bladed attacks, it is took much to hold it together as a crossbow bolt blasts through the side of its neck.

With a meaty thunk, the draconic form falls wetly upon the shoreline, its last gasping breath taken as it lays in its natural element.

Across the cold waters of the runoff pond, upon the hilltop island, the longshoreman's fate is before you, yet still unknown.









*OOC:*


Well done, folks!


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Nicely done, Ernesto!"  And then glancing around at his other companions, Tyyrh quickly adds, "Nicely done, everyone, I mean!  Impeccable spell-work, Talashia.  Valuable contributions from you as well, Jorgan and Giley.  Hopefully, I've managed to get those pesky misses out of my system for a bit."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2012)

*continuation of a debate from a few days past . . . . .*

"Point goes to you, Tyyrh. It looks like I needed a weapon in this fight.

As for this drake, I wonder if that scale is a match. That answer will have to wait as we need to get to him."

A quick moment of thought is followed by Ernesto calling out. "Sendik! Sendik!!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

For all his ire at the drake, Giley's face seems slightly shocked when the beast finally falls, his already-wide eyes widening a bit as he stares at the body. Golfinwerg moves next to her companion, placing her wet nose in the palm of his dangling hand, and the contact seems to bring the young gnome back to himself.

As the others point out their companion in the middle of the pond, Giley nods. 

"I'm not much of a swimmer, but unless you lot see a boat around somewhere ... well, I'm not much of a sailor, either, come to think of it. In any case, I think it's time to get wet, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2012)

Talashia nudges the drake with her toe, face crinkled with distaste, then looks over where their man fell.

"Well, he got out there, and I'm pretty sure this thing didn't carry him."

With that 'assurance,' she walks out into the water towards the suddenly distant-seeming dry land where he lies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*

"I can paddle like a dog"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2012)

While the water is quite cold, as it is runoff from the seasonal snow melt, it is not overly deep. An average human male would be up to their lower neck in the deepest place, with most folk whom are shorter being quite able to bounce-and-gasp their way across.

Once those going reach the trapped longshoreman, they find that he is held by dried mucosal fluid that the river drake was capable of projecting. His body has acidic burns throughout its surface, and possibly deeper, and he is barely breathing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2012)

"We need a healer, now!!"

Ernesto immediately goes to work to free the longshoreman.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh takes care not to hamper the efforts of the others and silently stands guard, watching back the way they came.  He will, of course, lend a hand wherever needed.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1, N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 8, 2012)

As Ernesto works to flake the dried mucus from the longshoreman, Jorgan steps close without interfering.  He looks on curiously, but says nothing as he seems to unconsciously raise his off hand, palm up, towards the sky.  A soft glow surrounds him, and envelops the longshoreman, as well as anyone else who happens to be standing nearby.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2012)

Ernesto jumps in surprise when Sendik glows, but when he glances up and sees Jorgan with an upraised hand he figures out what is happening. He continues to free the unconscious man.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

With Golf's help, Giley made his wet way to the central island, where he took a cue from his wolf companion and shook himself vigorously, spraying water every which way (though nowhere near as impressively as the wolf). Even when he was done, though, a breeze that none of the others felt seemed to tousle his hair to and fro, spritzing the air occasionally. 

He frowned at the sight of the mucous, remembering his own painful experience with it, but his expression brightened even as Jorgan glowed. 

"Oh, that is a very nice trick. Oooh.. it tickles," he giggled as the positive energy flowed over him.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 10, 2012)

With time, effort, and divine intervention you're all able to get Sendik free and stabilized. However, he has yet to regain consciousness and while his breathing is regular, it is slightly ragged.









*OOC:*



For the encounter as a whole (which includes various roleplaying, trackings, deductions, and the combat) each PC is award 300 xp.

Of course, now there's a matter of getting Sendik back to Camlin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

"We are going to need him awake to get him off this island safely. Maybe."

Ernesto looks about to see if there is any loose timber to make a raft with.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

The Elf smiles gratefully at Jorgan when he feels the healing warmth.   "Let's get that litter built then," says Tyyrh, looking around for some branches that are strong enough to use.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Once the man is freed of his caustic prison, Giley sits down next to him, Golf plopping herself beside the gnome. She licks at Giley's face and whines slightly, eliciting a frown from the little man. 

Before he can speak, the seemingly ever-present not-wind rustles about both gnome and prone human. Giley looks up, then back at Golf. The wolf cocks her head expectantly, then Giley smiles wide. 

"Silly me, of course," he says, shifting to his knees. "I can't spread it around the way Jorgan can, but my friends taught me how to fix folks a bit. Funny that dead people would know how to fix the living; you'd have thought they'd be less dead if they were so good at it." Giley shrugs, then, deciding it's apparently not a question he needs answered at the moment. Instead, he whispers something and reaches his small hand out to the unconscious man's chest. A soft, blue glow extends from the gnome's hand and across the human's chest as the wind rustles quietly once more.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Cure Light Wounds to try to wake our new friend up and make moving him a tad easier. 

Edit: Blech. Well, maybe that'll wake him up...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

"We will need rope too. any one have rope?"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> "We will need rope too. any one have rope?"












*OOC:*



[Grognard Mode Activated] With a rope, a bedroll, and a pair of ten foot poles, you folks could make an awesome stretcher.[Grognard Mode Deactivated]

*chuckles* Well, or boy scout mode.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 11, 2012)

Physically Sendik looks more and more whole, thanks to the divine energies issues for from Jorgan and Giley. Yet he does not awake, it is as if his body has gone through so much, so quickly, that it has withdrawn from its surroundings...for the here and now.









*OOC:*



Basically, think extreme fatigue and unconciousness. He'll live, but for now he's a burden for you folks to deal with and, perhaps, protect. Assuming the best, he should make a full recovery though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> Physically Sendik looks more and more whole, thanks to the divine energies issues for from Jorgan and Giley. Yet he does not awake, it is as if his body has gone through so much, so quickly, that it has withdrawn from its surroundings...for the here and now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


ah, a coma. I have been there, done that. You remember being in a coma too, doncha Leif?!


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2012)

*OOC:*





Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ah, a coma. I have been there, done that. You remember being in a coma too, doncha Leif?!



Well, sorta, sorta not.  I remeber being TOLD that I was in a coma, but the actual coma itself is, shall we say, a wee bit fuzzy.







Tyyrh says, "I neglected to equip myself with rope, sadly.  Maybe we should just stay here and watch over him until he wakes up?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2012)

"I am  not sure if that is wise. What more besides that drake is out here?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Nothing we can't handle, I'm sure.  That drake moved through the area like he was Lord of this Lake, so I'm thinking that there's nothing around that's very much stronger.  Of couse, it would be nice to have a bit of healing before I have to battle another drake...."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

[sblock=ooc]Blargh. Sorry. I keep thinking I'm caught up, only to discover I'm not.

And, memory or no, I'm glad neither one of you's in a coma now.  [/sblock]

Giley, his attention once again wandering off as he spots a particularly bright insect making its lazy way overhead, comes back to his senses when Golf nudges him and turns her flank to him, whining.

"What? Oh, yes! In your saddlebag!" Giley says with a wide grin. He jumps onto the wolf's back, and begins rifling through the bag a moment, a process which is slightly complicated by the fact that the items in the bag seem to move about as he reaches for them. The gnome sticks his tongue out the side of his mouth in concentration, and then finally snatches something wriggling inside. 

Hopping down from the reddish wolf, Giley holds up a large coil of rope.

"See? Rope! Huzzah, right?" Giley looks back to the dead drake, dropping the rope to the ground before anyone can actually claim it, and cocks his head to one side. 

"I've got a blanket in the bags, too, but it's made for someone my size, so I'm not sure it'll do much good. You don't suppose drake hide would make good stretcher material, do you?" he ponders.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"I think he will wake up before we can skin the drake, unless he is worse off than I suspect."









*OOC:*


jkason, please allow me to thank you, on behalf of DeWar and myself, for your support!







[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2012)

^what he says!!^^

its just  great to be awake with life and Leif


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 20, 2012)

After some trial and error, the group manages to rig up a sliding stretcher for the unconscious longshoreman. It is mainly a haphazard collection of hemp and cloth, but it seems sturdy enough and secure enough to keep the human male from falling out.

Now to just make your way back toward town; there's two choices, either drop back down to the shoreline and follow it up river or try and cut across country. The shoreline will lead you right back to town, but it'll take more time and distance than a cross country route...at least if it's properly oriented.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2012)

"I recommend following the river. We might happen upon a barge who can assist us the rest of the way."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

"Not to mention the last place I want to be is lost in the woods with a wounded man," Talashia agrees. She's been quiet since the group found him, a pensive expression on her face.

"River it is."


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Agreed, let us follow the shoreline, but we should take extra care to not tread to close to the edge.  I suggest that we keep about three _salas_* between us and the water."

* 3 salas is about 30 meters.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


about 97 feet


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley nods vigorously as he hops back onto Golfinwerg's back. 

"The water's much prettier, anyway. I mean, I love the woods, but on a day like today? Open air is excellent!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*









*OOC:*


Presumably, then, the PCs make their way along the shoreline _3 salas_/102.25 feet (to be precise) back from the edge of the water.







[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 27, 2012)

OOC: Sorry, folks. I've been sick. I'll get things moving today, though.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 28, 2012)

It is just after noon when your eclectic group of folk manages to bundle and transport the fallen longshoreman within a hundred or so feet of the shoreline. Cautious alacrity best describes your movements and mannerism, as you stay close yet not too close to the water's edge.

During an inward turn, as the shoreline clips inland due to an old, yet crossable stream bed, something piques your awareness.









*OOC:*


I need perception checks, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

"hmmmm"


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

OOC: Whatever it is, Tyyrh doesn't seem particularly impressed by it.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

Talashia...might notice something...no, she's distracted by something stuck in her hair. Briar or bramble maybe.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2012)

Jorgan pauses for a second to take in his surroundings.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 2, 2012)

It is Ernesto who notices it first, which is quite impressive given the size of the dugouts floating in the small inlets' mouth. They are more like planks than canoes, yet the later is what they seem to be.

Three of them, roughly five feet, or so, in length and bobbing in the water. The combined force of the rivers passing and the creek has them swirling, neither in nor out. The paleness of the wood speaks of age, and hints at being from somewhere other than the darker woods of this side of the rushing river.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2012)

Ernesto waves his hands to stop and then a finger to his lips for a shushing of sounds. He then points to the dugouts and whispers, "Dug out canoes, and not native to here. They are not secured, so there may be hostilities, or more people in trouble."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley frowns. 

"You know,' he whispers "If people want to visit from out of town, we're very nice folk. I mean, all they have to do is introduce themselves. Between the drake and this lot, I'm getting very miffed at the general level of manners outside home."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2012)

"Dugout canoes?" Talashia repeats, her brow furrowing in confusion. "Who uses those? River barges and pushboats and the like...but dugout canoes?"

She shakes her head.

"Very strange. Lets get a closer look."


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh is angry with himself because he didn't even see the dugouts at first.  Now he readies his bow and prepares to accompany Talashia, as she seems intent on getting a closer look at the unknown vessels.  Tyyrh is keeping an eye out for anything approaching from an unexpected direction, away from the water, while everyone else is concentrating on the floating objects/vessels/whatever.


[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 300], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

"Everyone, keep your eyes about your selves"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 3, 2012)

*OOC:*



Okay, I'll need another set of perceptions from those investigating the errant dugouts.

Also, from those trained, I will also need either Knowledge Nature checks or Survival checks. Not both, mind you. If someone is trained in both, then pick which roll you're going to use and add a +2 bonus to the roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ernesto de Palo Torres*









*OOC:*


perception only for Ernesto





 
even though he has a bad feeling, he is clueless as to what it might be. Perhaps he is too worried to see the forest through the trees.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Skill Checks


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley urges his wolf companion ahead with the others, both of their senses trying to catch signs of danger.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2012)

Though far from eagle-eyed, Talashia is on edge, and keeps on the lookout for trouble as they approach the canoes.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Basically, I'm providing you folk with the details of what you notice and letting you RP out deductions and information sharing. Cool?







[sblock=Jorgan]Whomever the dugouts were for were slight of stature and with tough skin as the canoes are dugout, but not smoothed out.[/sblock]

[sblock=Giley]Giley and Golf notice a tang in the area, similar to that of the drake yet not exactly like it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Talashia]These dugouts were carved out by hand and tool, and the hands seemed to possess claws or something more sturdy than normal humanoid hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


awwww, my pc aint listed


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2012)

OOC:  Tyyrh's in the same boat.  Guess warriors aren't worth much around here....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

Either that, or the dice in the electronic dice roller are loaded.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 6, 2012)

"Nothing too big is going to fit in that," Jorgan says. "Must have some thick skin though.  See how rough they left the hollow?  No way a common race could sit in that."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

Ernesto contemplates what he has read in his studies.


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Golfinwerg sniffs the air, then tilts her head to one side, whining slightly. The gnome on her back pats her head.

"You smell it too?" Giley mutters, then turns to the others to clarify.

"There was a ... tang in the air when we were fighting the drake. There's something like that here, too, but not quite the same. Whatever it is, I think it must have at least a little dragon blood."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2012)

"That actually...makes sense," Talashia says as she hunkers down to run her fingers over the rough-hewn edges of the inside of a canoe. "Look at the edges of these cuts. It looks like axes or chisels carved out the center...but towards the edges I think they used their hands. And these little notches look like they could have been made by claws."

She stands up, expression turning hard.

"This isn't just an errant wyrmling making a pest of itself. We need to get back to town. Now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

"What? chisels then claws? Are you suggesting some draconic creature, say Kolbolds for the sake of argument,made these canoes?" whispers the monk.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*



Shayuri said:


> She stands up, expression turning hard.
> 
> "This isn't just an errant wyrmling making a pest of itself. We need to get back to town. Now."



"Agreed.  Let's get started immediately.  How many dragons do you reckon we're dealing with here?  And where there be dragons, can wicked conjurers be very far behind?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 10, 2012)

With that a renewed vigor and drive fuels your push back toward Camlin Shore and Way, the injured longshoreman encumbering yet not a burden.

Alacrity edges with caution, that is the foreboding feeling pressing at each of you as your travel takes to the route that is both safe and short. Several times the feeling of eyes upon your back causes an itch between your shoulder blades, but upon inspection there is no one behind you.

Somehow, though, that is not a reassuring feeling.

Once you draw nearer to the township and river port, it is obvious that all is safer than you expect, or at least unmolested. Folk notice your arrival, yet not the trepidation and caution of your approach. The call quickly goes out, both at your return and that of your carrying an injured person.

For the townfolk, you are returned heroes and many hands clap your backs, and voices raise good cheer and luck your way. A healer and apprentice take your burden from you, noting his wounds and commenting how vital your care was to helping him survive to this point. 

Much pomp and circumstance is raised, promises of drinks and meals are made, as well as the desire to hear more of what happened, yet the folk return, after a time, to their days leaving you all to your thoughts.

To the town it is a brief lapse in their normal lives, with you all as the helpful folk. But, to you all, it has the feeling of a calm before the storm.

Whatever, whomever left the dugouts have not attacked the township, nor has word of them found its way here. This begs the questions of not only why, who, and where, but also what and when...









*OOC:*


100 XP each, folks. That's for nice posts, RP, and getting our injured man back to town. Of course, now you're left with a new mystery to pickup on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2012)

"Perhaps we need to to locate and warn the town's defenses?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Aye, yes, that sounds like a good job for the two of us.  Tell me, what do you make of their chances of mounting a successful defense?  There are bound to be at least a few good archers among the town's hunters.  Whether they have the stomach to draw down on a rampaging beast when they are used to shooting at roes and pheasants is another matter, entirely."









*OOC:*


What sort of wall surrounds the town, if any?  If there is one, I'm guessing that it would be among the first things we need to locate. 







[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley bites his lip as the town falls back into its pattern, apparently unfazed by what's happened or about to happen.  Golf whines slightly as a disembodied muttering fills the air about them a moment. Neither event improves the little gnome's mood.

"I'm always glad to meet new people," he says, "But with all the sneaking around and what happened to our poor new friend, I don't think these folk want to meet." A chill wind whips Giley's hair, though it seems to avoid all the others. He rewards his personal haunters' efforts with a small shiver.

"We should definitely tell someone," he agrees. "And the guard sounds like the best place to start."


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 11, 2012)

Overall the town is modestly defended, with earthen works surrounding it instead of permanent walls. They have been moved several times over the years, expanding or, sometimes, contracting with the town's growth cycles. These works are roughly twelve feet in height with the steep side of their works facing outward while a gradual slope is found within. There are several access points into the town, but they can be easily defended should attackers be seen across the cleared area around the town (it's easily several hundred feet, or so, of low-lying grass and shrubbery).

The town guard is comprised of a warden and several huntsfolk, and their barracks functions as both a fortified berthing and guardpost. It can be found toward the center of the township, using the crossroads to quickly deploy, if needed.

Camlin Shore, however, is less defender, as it has no walls and is mainly comprised of several stout buildings, warehouses, and docks. Generally, if troubles arise, they either make to the water or fallback to town.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2012)

"The crossroads, their barracks are at the crossroads, I think"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2012)

The disconnect is almost surreal, as the township is experience a pleasant afternoon and the weather is quite mild for a temperate area. The fog is still hanging around, the Sun is high and behind scattered clouds, and people are just going about their day, be it for fun or for work.

However, for the eclectic group of folk who've just returned from a harrowing experience it is just slightly tilted. Perhaps it is the events of fighting a cunning drake while a man's life hung on the balance between life and death, but you are all slightly different from when you left this morning. Changed, be it for the worst or the best.

As you make your way toward the crossroad garrison, though, the town seems to calm you, lull you into a sense of not being 'out there.'

With a muted sharpness, a sharp clap like nearby thunder splits the air and things turn suddenly more immediate and pressing. A column of smoke appears above the rooftops in the direction that you've been traveling, and some folk come running around the corner.

There is talk of an explosion and fire, but details are lost in the combination of fear from those fleeing and need from those calling folks to action.

There is a fire, or something more, at the garrison house and people are trapped, and some are feared dead.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Onward, Ho, my brave companions!  Heroes are needed, and we are just the ones to answer this calling."  Tyyrh waits for Ernesto to follow him closely, and then proceeds into the thick of the developing situation.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2012)

Ernesto is on the heels of Tyyrh!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

"Hells," Talashia mutters. "This is a prelude. The garrison is the only armed opposition anywhere near here. They start with it, trap as many inside as they can and tie up the rest with the disaster. That leaves them wide open to...do whatever they came for."

She rubs her temples.

"We...here's the thing. We can either go help the guards and hope enough survived and that we can get them free fast enough to make a difference...or we can try to protect the town, and hope we're strong enough to do it alone."


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

While steadily making his way towards the garrison house Tyyrh says,"If the garrison house is under seige, then we will be able to see that before we get there, and we can make a more stealthy approach to try to take the beseigers unawares.  But if things are as they appear, then we need to at least be seen making haste to assist, or else our 'hero currency' will lose what little value it ever had in this town.  Let us quickly get a bit closer, take cover and observe firsthand from concealment what the situation is.  If you have a way to _divine_ what is happening, that would be most excellent."  Tyyrh seems to be making an honest effort to come up with a good, workable plan here.  He doesn't seem to be aware that there may be contradictions in the plan between hurrying to get to the garrison house, being seen to assist by the townsfolk, and approaching stealthily to preserve surprise, but it will most likely be easy to guide him to a workable variation.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2012)

"Definitely help the garrison. Stealthily if possible, Town's gratitude diminishing, well, unfortunate, but unavoidable."

Ernesto cocks and loads his crossbow.

"Shall we to the sneaking then?"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 21, 2012)

_Expect the unexpected._

Even those with that maxim in their mind and heart could not have perceived carnage this unexpected and of such a scale.

Utterly devastated, total decimation. Those words, in that order pop to the forefront of your minds.

Boards to splinters, splinters to kindling, and kindling to ashes. That is the logical progression of the seemingly implausible sight before you all.

The barracks are gone, leveled. Those who were within treated the same as board and nail and thatch. The fires are burning at an uncanny ferocity, the flames beyond the normal oranges and reds. It is as if the mind of a master trapsmith exploded into reality upon the unsuspecting folk.

The remains of spikes, pulleys, twine, snares, chemicals, and other items of carnage lay among the debris. Devious, malicious, and with forethought of destruction put into though and motion.

The small folk of the village are either dumbstruck with horror, frozen in place as witnesses to the unspeackable, or running. Whether it is toward the damage, or away, some folks are running and there is not fault to their motives, regardless of direction.

Now all the remains is a simple, yet weighty question; what do you do?


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"I, for one, am totally open to any suggestions as to what we should do next.  Anyone, anyone?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

*blink blink*

"Where did it go?" asks Ernesto incredulously. for a few moments the words of Tyyrh seem to not register, but he suddenly turns to the Elvin fighter and says, "We need to stop the fire before it spreads! A bucket Brigade, lets get the townsfolk to focus on this!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

The Elf warrior looks confused, 'Show me," he says.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just a note to let you know that I'm still here, although I don't really have anything to add at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2012)

"No," Talashia says firmly. Her face is hard as she looks on the devastation, and errand wind tugs at her long white hair, making it look momentarily like her head is floating in a cloud.

"The garrison is gone. A bucket brigade won't bring it back. Whoever did this did it because they want to keep anyone else who might defend the town busy."

She looks at the others.

"We have to go stop them, or this won't be the last building we have to make a bucket brigade to clean up after. Or the last bodies we have to bury."


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"There is much wisdom in your words, Talashia," says Tyyrh, "But where is the enemy?  How do we find him?  Unless you have a plan to find a suitable target for my _curve blade_, doesn't it make sense to assist the survivors before we begin to look behind trees at random?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2012)

She shakes her head and looks around. "Too many people...they'd have run away if this was done with an army. I think it must have been sabotage. So...they'd be striking again right about now. Probably...the market place. Or the town hall. Those are the two most important places. I think the market's closer. We can go through it on the way to the hall!"

(OOC - Taking a little liberty...let me know if I'm wrong, or we can just say she's not remembering the streets right )


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

With a ready hand on the hilt of his Elven Curve Blade, Tyyrh stands ready to follow.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

In the roaring flames and screams and chaos, Giley's already-large eyes were saucers. His gaze moved across the wreckage, and though he wasn't present for the blast, it seemed to him that still his ears were ringing with the sound. 

He didn't even register the call for a bucket brigade, nor at first Talashia's rejoinder and call to move. Not until a small piece of smoldering timber kicked itself up from the ground and smacked him upside the head. There was a muffled chattering around his ears as he shook himself back into the present, and he nodded as if he'd been part of the conversation all along.

"They took away the people who protects us. If they're trying to weaken us, it makes sense that they'd take away our food next, so the market's a good place to start," he agrees. Tiny hands gripped tightly at Golf's fur, and the wolf tensed, turning in the direction of the market, her haunches tensed.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries about taking liberties, with respect to the setting and location I'm taking some items from the FATE mindset and enjoying the cooperative that comes from it.

You all seem to be doing quite fine, too. More to come, later in my work day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

"Ahora, Vamanos!"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2012)

While many immediate questions are left unanswered, it seems that the presence of your eclectic group has a calming effect on the townsfolk while you look at one plausible point for the next attack and then another.

On your way to the town hall you pass through and buy the market, although chaos and panic are there it lacks any sign of an attack. The folk upon seeing you all, moving with focus and purpose, calm somewhat yet they remain alert.

An eerie calm has rolled in upon Camlin Way by the time you make it to the townhall, the folk are alert yet in control of their panic. They are wary, yet moving about.

A gregarious halfling, Tomlin Broadpad, nods to you all as you arrive. Only recently selected as mayor, Tomlin is known for his mercantile ways and good sense.

"Nothing," states the halfling when you draw closer. "Mayhem and gore, then nothing."

Over several moments the mayor talks with the group about how the conflagration was centered on the barracks, a great focus of death and destruction, yet nothing else has been heard or seen about the village or by the shore.

"There was to be a meeting," adds Tomlin. "As the Warden said that she had something important to tell me, once the last scout reported in, but then this happened..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr. Mayor, Thank you for taking precious time to hear us. My Condolences to the Family of the lost. Does any one know if the last scout arrived? Was the Warden there?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2012)

"That doesn't make any _sense_," Talashia fumed. "The town's in chaos, it's undefended. If there's a window to attack it's _now_. What could they possibly gain by waiting? And if they're not going to attack, why bother blowing up the barracks?"

She finally addressed the Mayor directly. "We need to see the Warden right away. We saw things out there that might be related to this."


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2012)

"I don't think you understand," states Tomlin as he responds to Talashia. "The Warden, her scouts, rangers, and guards...most all of them were at the barracks."

"They're gone..."

It is obvious from his tenor and mannerism that the situation has left the Mayor in a stunned state, as if he is only just about to comprehend what has happened and relay it. He is still functional, just operating from more his heels than a readied state on his toes.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"Hmmm, Wyverns, also known as false dragons, and a mysterious conflagration that wipes out the town's defenders.  I surmise that we are intended to conclude that this is the work of a dragon.  However, dragons are known to have a commanding presence, so it is highly unlikely that a dragon would do this without ensuring it was seen wreaking the destruction by many of the victims and survivors.  Personally, I imagine that this is more likely the work of kobolds, want-to-be dragons."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2012)

Talashia's jaw fell open at the news and she rocked back a few steps as the enormity of the situation sunk in.

"Well," she finally managed, her throat dry enough to crack her voice a little. "That...would be the motive then. The Warden knew something, and...something knew it. So this was just to shut her up."

The sorceress looked back at the Mayor. "What did she say, exactly? Did she mention anyone else? Anyone who's not dead now?"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2012)

"The Warden, she was a cautious woman," states the Mayor. "Each word, when and only as needed."

"She mentioned that there was a plausible threat, but that she had not had it confirmed." Tomlin's face blanches at the sudden realization that today's horrific event could easily be considered a confirmation.

"As was her way, she gave no further details," he says before pausing for a moment. "...although she did say that it wasn't anything we've seen this side of the river."

"It'd be likely that she meant the Mushfens, then."

As Tomlin looks at each of you his face takes on a more determined manner before he asks, "I've no right to ask this of you, but would you folks be willing to look into this matter? I know it's a lot to ask, and you've every right to say you won't, it's just..."

"...you're the next best choice."


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"We might be able to help you, buit we will need to discuss it amongst ourselves privately before we can say either 'yea' or 'nay.'  To ensure that we have a complete and thorough discussion, please tell us all of the terms that you have in mind -- what is expected of us, when we may consider the task completed, and what recompense you offer for our efforts, our expendable goods, and the risks to our health and our lives?"

[sblock=OOC]Dam* that elf is a talker![/sblock]

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Would our characters know of the Mushfens, and the dangers thereof?


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Knowledge local checks, please.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*









*OOC:*


  Knowledge (Local) (untrained?)   1d20+0=19.





 









*OOC:*


 Wow! I wouldn't be surprised if Tyyrh still knows nothing despite the 19 result.







[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Knowledge local checks, please.




this


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Giley, as seemed almost normal at this point, found himself once again shocked by the turn events continued to take. when his new elven companion started talking recompense, though, the gnome opened his mouth as if to speak, then--with another of the incomprehensible chattering sounds which surrounded him--shut his mouth again quickly. 

[sblock=ooc]Sorry I continue to fall down on the job keeping up with this game. It's definitely not lack of interest, so much as ongoing scheduling issues.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


 just don't quit the game.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh says, "Yes, Gileysefed, have I spoken wrongly?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

Talashia racks her brain to see if she remembers any of that...but in the end it's been too long. Too long in Magnimar, too long away from home. Last she remembers of this place she was just a child. No one spoke to her of marshes or dangerous places.

She shakes her head, at a loss.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2012)

The horrors of today's events are too similar to those that took Jorgan's family so many years ago.  Fire. Destruction. Death.  It is too much to form into words, and so Jorgan remains silent, secretly vowing to avenge these people at all costs.  One day...


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=Mushfens]To the south of the Yondabakari River lies the largest marsh in all of Avistan, the Mushfens.
Rumored to have long ago been part of an ancient empire, the Mushfens have now fallen to decay and scattered tribes of swamp dwellers.
It is vast, dank, and dangerous and known to be the home of various draconic and reptilian races.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2012)

"I would like to see the threat to Camlin Shore & Way discovered and removed," states the Mayor simply enough. "As for compensation, it could be similar to what the Warden and her folk were provided with; lodgings, sustenance, a modest stipend, and charter to claim what treasures are found."









*OOC:*


In meta-game language, an adventure charter sponsored by the local establishment, a group residence, a stocked and re-stocked larder, and a pittance amount of coin that pales compared to what adventurers get once they get going yet should cover the cost of care on the abode.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh smiles slightly at the Mayor's words, and looks to see the reaction of each of his comrades to the offer, which he finds to be very, very generous.  "So, we would become Camlin Shore's and Camlin Way's resident heroes?  That is a most intriguing proposition."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

What appears to be a minor gale whips up around Giley. Golfinwerg sneezes at the dust thrown up, and the howl of the wind seems to almost form words. The little gnome holds up his arms to protect his eyes from the gusting a moment, then throws his arms out to his side, calling out, "ENOUGH!" The haunting wind ceases as suddenly as it began.

"I don't like to be hard-nosed and stubborn, but the spirits are right," he says, apparently unaware that no one else can understand the gibbering of his personal haunts. "People died, more are going to. I don't care what money there is, I'm going to find out who's hurting everyone, and I'm going to make them stop!"

Golf shakes her head to jostle off some of the debris from the spirit-induced dust storm, but otherwise doesn't seem to have any particular need to interject on Giley's sudden bout of altruism.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

"I have to agree with our friend and his, uh, spirits." The monk dusts off the results of the upset whirlwind.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

"Of course I'll help," Talashia says, brushing off promises of rewards. She looks at the others and nods. "Thank you for this. You didn't have to do it."

She takes a breath and looks at the mayor, her manner becoming brisk again.

"We'll need to know how to get to the fens safely. A guide, or map."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2012)

"I can make arrangements with some of the drift boat captains," states the Mayor. "Our scouts made use of their services before, mostly scheduled drop offs and pick ups at spots along the shore."

"As for maps," he just shrugs. "If we've anything left from the explosion, then we might have some of the scouts' maps, otherwise you'd have to find a cartography willing to sell you one. Mushfen maps are rare..."


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

"Well, then, I think we need to start sifting, right?" Giley said, pointing back toward where the wardens used to headquarter. Golf sneezed and huffed, loudly, prompting the gnome to pat her shoulder. "Sift, not sniff, Golf," he offered.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

Talashia looks back at the plume of smoke, then sighs and nods. This wasn't going to be fun...but it'd be better than slodging into the marshes without any help.

"All right. We'll look for a map. Would you get word to these drift boat captains that some people need a guide through the fens? We'll be back once we've found something...or have given up."


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"I like not the ease with which you speak of our failure, Dear Talashia.  May we not have positive thoughts upon which to begin our task?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2012)

"You may have whatever thoughts you wish," Talashia replies evenly, glancing back at the elf, "I prefer the realistic ones though."

She begins the trek over to the ruins of the guardhouse to begin searching for a map that might have survived the conflagration.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> "You may have whatever thoughts you wish," Talashia replies evenly, glancing back at the elf, "I prefer the realistic ones though."
> 
> She begins the trek over to the ruins of the guardhouse to begin searching for a map that might have survived the conflagration.



_"Oy, vey,"_ thinks the 'Stealth-Hebrew' Elf as he rolls his large almond-shaped eyes.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

Golfinwerg sneezed, a slight keening sound coming from her as Talashia and Tyrrh exchanged words. Giley, from astride her, patted the red wolf comfortingly. 

"Every pack has a scuffle. No need to worry," Giley murmured to calm the wolf, though he did urge her forward quickly to keep pace next to his childhood friend. Giley didn't speak as he came up abreast of Talashia, deciding to try something one of the spirits had been muttering about and providing 'silent support' with his presence as they all braced to dig through rubble and death for clues.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


As I'm sick, I'll try and get a post up on here ASAP and get things back on track post-ENWorld crash.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I must humbly apologize. I thought i had this thread subscribed, but was wrong. now fixed.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's all good, Scott. It happens. Heck. Due to the recent issues with EN World, I'd gotten out of habit of even trying to check if it was back up, and I'm still working on getting back into stride.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


i was checking 3 to 5 times a day.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm shooting for two - morning and evening


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I need perception checks from everyone who is searching through the ruination that was once the Outpost. Also, if anyone is using any magical aid, or forgoing their own search to attempt an aid another bonus for someone else's search, please let me know.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh will attempt his own inspection, and his Perception check result is a 22.

Tyyrh's Perception Check [+3] (1d20+3=22)

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2012)

*CSI Ernesto de Palo Torres*

1d20+6=19 Ernesto pokes and shuffels about the debris


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2012)

Knowing that elves have excellent senses, Talashia hangs around Tyyrh and just looks for places it seems like he might have missed. She also sweeps around him with her magical senses, pointing out 'hot spots' for him to take a closer look at.

(Aiding Another on Tyyrh, and using Detect Magic)

(16 on Aid Another check)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831765/


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

After a momentary sneezing fit, Golf finally allows herslef to be coaxed into the rubble pile. Giley, knowing his companion's senses are far keener than his own, sticks next to her, giving her encouragement and helping turn over rubble when she chuffs to indicatne he should.

[sblock=ooc]Natural 20 plus Aid Another bonus? Yes, please.  

Giley Aid Another Golf; Golf Perception (+2 if Giley succeeds). (1d20+1=15, 1d20+5=25)

So Golf's check is actually a 27. Yowza, that wolf can search good. [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2012)

As the lot of you works your way through the wreckage, aiding the townfolk in recovery as you can, you find several items of note:

A compass that is obviously a Wayfinder, a finely detailed map in a sturdy scroll case, a polished stone that when nudged by Golf it takes orbit around her head (OOC: GM's license to help identify it  ), a pair of fine crafted metal knuckles, an exquisite elven curve blade, and a tome that somehow survived the fire.









*OOC:*


You'd think that by now the various powers that'd be would get all those reports of mine that says that En World isn't an attack site. *grumbles* That's a complaint about my workplace's "security suite" more than anything else. It literally triggers a warning and an email alert whenever I hit [notranslate]EN World[/notranslate]...anyhow, I hope that everyone who celebrates them had a good holiday season, thus far, whichever they celebrate.

The Wayfinder that's been found is of the standard variety. The ioun stone that's been found is a burnt out stone that's simply an ioun torch now. The map is fairly detailed and provides a +2 circumstance bonus on Survival checks within the Mushfens, +4 Knowledge Geography within the Mushfens, and a +1 to Knowledge Local within the Mushfens. The tome is about the Mushfens and although an unfinished work it provides a +2 Knowledge History and a +4 Knowledge Nature when used while making a check, these bonuses are circumstance bonuses. The weapons located are all masterwork.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2012)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh eyes the 'exquisite elven curve blade' with a lust that is obvious to all but the most casual observer.

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm back now, I think. Kinda got out of things for a bit, as is par for me, but I'm here now. Thankfully it doesn't look like I've held anything up.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm back now, I think. Kinda got out of things for a bit, as is par for me, but I'm here now. Thankfully it doesn't look like I've held anything up.












*OOC:*


Yeah, site crash, holiday and work issues, slowed me down a bit...lot...so it's all good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm just glad your back!


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2012)

*Gileysefed Lan, gnome oracle*

[sblock=ooc]Welcome back, IG! [/sblock]

Golfinwerg lets out a low growl as the stone begins to orbit her head. She hunkers down, but it doesn't seem to elude the magic. 

Giley gives a hearty chortle (or the gnome equivalent of hearty chortling, his physiology not entirely suited to such) and reaches out to catch it. 

"You almost had your own ghosts, Golf," he declares, giving the stone a once over. "This should help us when the sun goes down," he declares, noting the faint glow the stone gives off when he cups it into shadow. There is a rustling of leaves, as well as the indecipherable murmur you've come to expect when such circumstances happen around the little gnome.

Giley glances behind him, listening a moment, then goes a touch paler as he adds. "Or, I suppose, if we're somewhere the sun can't follow."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2013)

Talashia's eyes widen as she uncovers the map and books...one of the shelves collapsed, and spilled out its contents. The books on top burned, but a few on the bottom survived intact. And fortune smiled.

"This is exactly what we need," she blurts, and quickly opens the book, paging through it rapidly to make sure it hadn't suffered damage. There was some smoke marks and the pages darkened a bit, but it was still quite readable. Even better, folded under the back cover was parchment that unfolded to reveal a map!

"This is it! Look!" the sorceress called triumphantly, holding up the book and map for the others to see. "We may not even need a guide now!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2013)

OOC - Apologies for multipost...Enworld was being very weird.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

"A most excellent trove indeed have we uncovered!  I will be very proud to battle any foe with this Razor of Doom," says Tyyrh, lustfully eyeing the elven curve blade among the treasures before the adventurers.


[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2013)

"Excellent indeed," Jorgan says stoically while making towards the door. "We best be getting on with it then."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2013)

"ready when you are then", Says Ernesto.


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*

Tyyrh no longer able to restrain himself, lays hands upon the Elven Curve Blade and fondles it tenderly.  "Ahhh, Essrica!  What you and I could do together!"


[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2013)

"Since there is no clear owner, and It wold serve the town to aid the party by your use of it, Tyyrh's procurement of that sword would be logical." Ernesto picks up the pair of finely crafted brass knucks and smiles," Same would apply with these"


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 11, 2013)

Within a modest amount of time an expedition begins to form around the newly associated group of heroes. A guide familiar with the area, rumored to be a reformed river pirate, aids the party in making their initial plans for landfall on the southern shore. He knows several wide-mouthed coves that a small river barge could safely anchor that has several potential campsites within the Mushfens that are near to it. Carslin, the aforementioned reformed pirate, makes note of the upon your map.

"You've several of them already here," says the man as he indicates ranging sites that were already emblazoned upon the map. "But, if you notice there's almost a pattern to them, which makes more sense once you add these three."

With a whittled piece of coal, the man adds the sites to your map while the barge makes it's initial drift down the river to the nearest cove.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1*



Friadoc said:


> "You've several of them already here," says the man as he indicates ranging sites that were already emblazoned upon the map. "But, if you notice there's almost a pattern to them, which makes more sense once you add these three."
> 
> With a whittled piece of coal, the man adds the sites to your map while the barge makes it's initial drift down the river to the nearest cove.



Tyyrh peers carefully at the map, trying to discern the pattern mentioned.  "I see, I think, and what do these ranging sites indicate for our present purposes?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2013)

Has there been some sort Offensive use of a military action that used these campsights as a rally point against the city or mush fens in the past?

Knowledge: History +6

1d20+6=11


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 11, 2013)

"With as dangerous as things are out there," Carslin says with a jerk of his head toward the 'fens. "I'd say as many safe harbors as you can have is a good thing."

Most of the campaigns that have occurred around the Mushfens have usually been adventurers, explores, fame hunters, and fortune seekers. However the campsites were mostly the rangers and wardens idea, an orderly setup for them to fallback on while seeking cover back toward the covers or from which to push further into the Mushfens. Safe, stable, and dry ground isn't something that the denizens of the 'fens care much for, with respect to their own habitation and needs.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Perhaps we should visit these fortifications and make sure they are all still available for their intended purpose?"

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2013)

Ernesto speaks of what he knows of the mush fens.



Friadoc said:


> Most of the campaigns that have occurred around the Mushfens have usually been adventurers, explores, fame hunters, and fortune seekers. However the campsites were mostly the rangers and wardens idea, an orderly setup for them to fallback on while seeking cover back toward the covers or from which to push further into the Mushfens. Safe, stable, and dry ground isn't something that the denizens of the 'fens care much for, with respect to their own habitation and needs.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


I figure that the slowness of the site, as well as the timeouts, have slowed things down a fair amount. But, that said, I figured that I'd do a ping-post and check on folks and their thoughts/plans.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2013)

(OOC - Here...hee, sorry. Been scrabbling to keep up with my games of late. Hopefully things settle down soon.)

Talashia squints at the map, trying to decide what it all means. 

"This is a search," she decides. "We have to cover as much ground as we can, to find out who's behind these attacks, and where they're based. So...we could start with moving from one of these campsites to the next, searching each one's area before going on. That would cover all of this area..."

She sweeps her finger in a broad swath along the path defined by the sites.

"Then we'd have to move into the places farther out...but we'd have to do that anyway, and this way we'll be less tired. More able to handle what we find."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


getting ready to move-afk for a few days til sunday


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1*

"That works indeed, Talashia."

[sblock=Tyyrh, Character Sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1  [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
BAB +1
CMB +3
CMD 17
Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
[20gp left over]
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp)  -3
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
gp 20
sp
cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2013)

"We would do well to be well stocked on supplies, then"


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]been very much struggling to have any kind of ability to post of late. Apologies, guys. I think this game is slow enough that I'm trying to stick it out, but more than willing to bow out if I'm holding things up too much.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 25, 2013)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]been very much struggling to have any kind of ability to post of late. Apologies, guys. I think this game is slow enough that I'm trying to stick it out, but more than willing to bow out if I'm holding things up too much.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I'll consider the consensus of the group, but I don't see a need for you to bow out. Between the site itself, as well as a variety of us to various degrees, I think we're very much a leisurely paced game. So, I guess what I'm saying is that it's all good and I understand how life can be.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
I totally agree!  Stick around jkason.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2013)

jkason: you are not allowed to leave!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2013)

OOC: I'm still here, as well.  The site seems to be running smoothly now, I have to say.  Hopefully that will last!

IC: "Sounds logical enough, Talashia.  Are we ready to move now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

(Argh, missed that we were waiting on me...oh man, what a slip)

Talashia nods.

"I think we have what we need now. If any of you have any errands left, meet the rest of us by the dock." She pauses, "If anyone doesn't plan on going with us, say so now so we don't wait for you."

Assuming no one says anything, she heads off, their guide in tow, to start the journey.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 1, 2013)

Jorgan limps along quietly beside Talashia, ready to begin.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 1, 2013)

OOC: I'll get some forward momentum posting done after work, folks. We'll get this story tripping down the way.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2013)

With an aloofness born of professionalism, Carslin makes way to the nearest of the entrenched earthworks. Taciturn, yet efficient, Carslin says little as he guides the party through their first exposure to the Mushfens. What little he does say is akin to constructive correction, be it a subtle piece of flora that would cause painful blistering or a colorful insect whose touch is best avoided due to it causing deep slumber.

The environs of the Mushfens is just on the other side of comfortable, as the humidity is just too moist and the heat just above reason. It is muggy, weighty, and ever present. It wears upon a person not use to such places, and even those with practice and acclimatization find it irksome and invasive.

Each hour of trekking feels like four, be it due to exertion or the constant ambiance of the flora and fauna of the swamp, and just when it starts to feel like another step is too much the guide points toward the raised stakewall. Constructed of local wood and mortared with native clay, soil, and turf. Within the palisade is a simple two story keep crafted of the same materials as the walls of the rally point.

"Now comes the difficult part," understates Carslin. "We need to navigate the switchbacks and see if anything's made this one their home since last used."

Upon the guide's commentary, the switchbacked trenches become more evident along the raised hillside that the fort resides. Similar to a rudimentary maze, it is an earthwork designed to slow invaders and make it easy for the defenders to hold off greater numbers with fewer.

"Who's up for scouting?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2013)

[note to self: stealth +6]

Ernesto steps forward, "I am game"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 20, 2013)

As Ernesto approaches the earthen works it is obvious that the entrance starts shallow yet quickly deepens as he enters the maze of switchbacks and dead ends. There is not a time limit to completing the maze, however there is a weighty foreboding of danger at each turn or run of trench that there might be creature, hazard, or trap.

The initial entry point comes to a T-Junction, those outside can easily call directions although it would warn anyone, or thing that is within the switchbacks or the fortification. What will Ernesto and his fellows' methodology be?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2013)

"I don't like him going off alone," Talashia says with a frown. "It's one thing to scout, but we shouldn't let him get too far ahead."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2013)

Ernesto looks back and smiles.Flexing his hands he turns right.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

"Agreed, but it may be difficult to keep up with him."

[sblock=Tyyrh, character sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
 Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1 [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
 S14 +2
 D17 +3
 C14 +2
 I10 +0
 W10 +0
 C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
 FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
 BAB +1
 CMB +3
 CMD 17
 Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
 -[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
 Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
 -[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
 -Climb 1rank+2str=+3
 -Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
 Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
 [20gp left over]
 Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
 Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
 Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
 Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) -3
 Backpack (2gp)
 Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
 gp 20
 sp
 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2013)

"Indeed," Jorgan replies, absently massaging his lame leg.  "But we must try." And with that, he heads off to join his comrade.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2013)

The guide follows, but he hangs back. It's not his job to take the adventurer's risk, he's just around as support and supply.

Although the delay was brief, Ernesto does have a small head start upon the group itself. As the others move to catch up, and Ernesto turns right, I'll need perception checks; anyone who is trained in survival shall be granted a +2 circumstance bonus for this one perception check.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2013)

*Ernesto's perception check*

1d20+6=12


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2013)

1d20+2 (Wis) +2 (Survival)=11

I suck.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter*

Tyyrh's Perception check to follow Ernesto. (1d20+3=23)

Tyyrh easily spots Ernesto.  "There he goes, the little snake."

[sblock=Tyyrh, character sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
 Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1 [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
 S14 +2
 D17 +3
 C14 +2
 I10 +0
 W10 +0
 C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
 FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
 BAB +1
 CMB +3
 CMD 17
 Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
 -[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
 Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
 -[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
 -Climb 1rank+2str=+3
 -Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
 Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
 [20gp left over]
 Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
 Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
 Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
 Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) -3
 Backpack (2gp)
 Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
 gp 20
 sp
 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Between the weather, the climate, and the nature of the environs the trenches leading into the fort appear quite clear of sign or track. However, Tyyrh's elven eyes notice the telltale serpentine disturbances left by snakes and reptile tails, although the lack of claw marks makes it more plausible to infer snake. Tyyrh also has a rather solid fix on following the path of Ernesto, which is a bit more solid than the others yet they're able to keep a rough fix on their fellow's movements, as well.

OOC: Yeah, Leif nailed that roll. *chuckles*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2013)

*player rolls eyes*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2013)

Talashia trails after Tyyrh like a lost puppy, constantly looking around and nervously working her fingers as if trying to get kinks out.

"I'm a little concerned that there's no one here," she says softly. "If they're not here...where are they?"


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2013)

"They're often empty, young miss," says the guide from the trailing end of the group, his voice kept low so that only those nearest hear him. "They're often stocked and maintained by those passing through or tasked with checking on them a couple of times each season, but there's never a constant presence in any of them. Patrols just use them as fall back points and secure camping."

As the group makes their way through the back and forth switches of the trenches, drawing closer to the actually inner yard of the earthen palisade, the area seems to grow more silent. The only noise seems to be that of an some unseen wooden apparatus lightly chiming against itself.

OOC: Perception checks, versus DC to follow. Ernesto's DC is the base roll, everyone else's is the roll +10. 1d20+12=28


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


 do I need to do another roll?


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Yes, please. The prior perception check was about the tracks, this is for something different.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2013)

Friadoc said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, please. The prior perception check was about the tracks, this is for something different.












*OOC:*


as requested!lets hope I roll better then a 6 this time.







   1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)









*OOC:*


 yah. i rolled a 7 this time. i'm screwed. time to roll another character.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1*

Perception check # 2 -- 1d20+3 -- Perception # 2 (1d20+3=6)

Tyyrh is now overconfident, apparently.

[sblock=Tyyrh, character sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
 Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1 [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
 S14 +2
 D17 +3
 C14 +2
 I10 +0
 W10 +0
 C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
 FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
 BAB +1
 CMB +3
 CMD 17
 Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
 -[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
 Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
 -[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
 -Climb 1rank+2str=+3
 -Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
 Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
 [20gp left over]
 Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
 Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
 Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
 Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) -3
 Backpack (2gp)
 Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
 gp 20
 sp
 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2013)

Leif said:


> Perception check # 2 -- 1d20+3 -- Perception # 2 (1d20+3=6)
> 
> Tyyrh is now overconfident, apparently.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 You know, you gotta love when the dice kick you in the nethers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


 and my roll wasn't bad unough, the roller has to be hate'n you too. *sigh*


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


'T'ain't nothin' but a thang.


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I think I'm finally in a position where I'm (painfully slowly) working my way back to a more regular posting schedule. It looks like I'm nearly 10 pages behind on things, though.   I'm trying to catch up, but if you've not written Giley out (which is totally understandable, I'd like to point out, and _no worries at all_ if that's the case), would someone be able to throw me a quick summary of what's happened since we agreed to search the rubble of the barracks? That's pretty much the last thing I remember.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2013)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I think I'm finally in a position where I'm (painfully slowly) working my way back to a more regular posting schedule. It looks like I'm nearly 10 pages behind on things, though.   I'm trying to catch up, but if you've not written Giley out (which is totally understandable, I'd like to point out, and _no worries at all_ if that's the case), would someone be able to throw me a quick summary of what's happened since we agreed to search the rubble of the barracks? That's pretty much the last thing I remember.[/sblock]




we made it to the mushfens with a guide. he showed us the way to a scout post. We just passed the entrance to the maze like defensive earthworks.

we have initiated scouting approach tactics.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2013)

oh, and .. .. .. .. .. 

_*WELCOME BACK!!!!*_​


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


I second this sentiment; Welcome Back!


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yay, yay, Hooray for Jay! (kason, that is)


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks, folks.  

Ugh, so invisible castle seems to be down, and it looks like the dice roller went bye bye with the site crash, is that right? Giley has a +2 and Golf a +5 to perception if someone has a way to roll (Plus Golf has Scent, if that's relevant)? [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 11, 2013)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Thanks, folks.
> 
> Ugh, so invisible castle seems to be down, and it looks like the dice roller went bye bye with the site crash, is that right? Giley has a +2 and Golf a +5 to perception if someone has a way to roll (Plus Golf has Scent, if that's relevant)? [/sblock]












*OOC:*


That's my understanding, it's on the list of things that should be coming back post-Kickstarter fund raising since I guess they're recoding it anew instead of using the prior code. Anyone know of any other linkable result dice rollers? If not, we can wait until IC is back up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2013)

here is another sight used by an  thread:

http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 11, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> here is another sight used by an  thread:
> 
> http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/












*OOC:*


Thanks, Scott! Roll away, folks!


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2013)

OOC:  EXCELLENT, DEWAR!!  I wish I could give you ENWorld XP again already....


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks much, SD  [/sblock]

Giley's long, uncharacteristic silence seems to have unsettled the wolf he rides, as she sneezes and seems generally flummoxed by her surroundings. On the other hand, Giley's usually-slight attention seems to have intensified during this bout of terseness...

[sblock=ooc]Perception: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21

Perception (with Scent): 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2013)

Jorgan follows along aimlessly, his mind obviously somewhere else.

Perception: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 19, 2013)

Out of a shadowed indentation in the wall, a small hooded snake strikes at Ernesto's leg yet its fangs find no purchase. It is then that the sound of a wind chime becomes more evident, as the cobra's body appears to be made of metal.









*OOC:*



Surprise Attack - 7 - http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4020650/
Initiative - 10 - http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4020651/

Initiative, folks!


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1*

Tyyrh initiative: 1d20+5=20


[sblock=Tyyrh, character sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
 Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1 [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
 S14 +2
 D17 +3
 C14 +2
 I10 +0
 W10 +0
 C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
 FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
 BAB +1
 CMB +3
 CMD 17
 Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
 -[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
 Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
 -[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
 -Climb 1rank+2str=+3
 -Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
 Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
 [20gp left over]
 Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
 Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
 Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
 Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) -3
 Backpack (2gp)
 Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
 gp 20
 sp
 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2013)

"Ah! a Cobra!! Made of metal !?" the iron cobra bites at the young monk, but the fangs do not find skin beneathe the loose robes. he dodges and feints [move: inproved feint] and attacks back [std]
init: 1d20+2=16
bluff: 1d20+5=21
Att 1d20+1=2, Dam 1d6+1=4

His hand moves, but his sleeve gets caught in the hedge and he spends several seconds shaking himself free

[sblock=stat block]
ac 15
init +2 
hp 10/10
weapon: open hands +1 dam 1d6+1 or flurry att -1 / -1 dam 1d6+1/d1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2013)

1d20-1=7


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]IC down again. Used the coyotecode site you guys linked me to earlier. 

_: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13


initiative: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14


Since Golf essentially waits on Giley, I think that makes both of their effective initiatives 13. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2013)

Talashia, taken by surprise, reacts a little slowly!

Init: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 23, 2013)

*OOC:*



Back around to the top, we start with Tyyrh who's one move action away (approximately). We're going with no map on this one, as it's occurring in a 30' length of five foot wide trench. I flipped a coin, Ernesto is on the other side of the iron cobra, which is between him and his allies.

--> Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 16
Giley & Golf - 13
Foe - 10
Talashia - 9
Jorgan - 7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2013)

so [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] is up?


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2013)

*Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1*

Tyyrh steps up and attacks the monstrosity, scoring a 19 attack and 10 damage.
http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=25849

[sblock=DeWar]I got it just fine,   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], thanks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tyyrh, character sheet]
[Tyyrh pronounced: (T)chure],
 Tyyrh, Elf Fighter 1 [XP: 400 (300+100 post 241)], N/G
 S14 +2
 D17 +3
 C14 +2
 I10 +0
 W10 +0
 C10 +0

HP 13/13-4(drake claws)=9-2(drake fangs)=7+1[Jorgan]=8

AC 20 {10+1[feat]+3[dex]+6[chainmail]}
 FF/AC: 16; T/AC: 14

Move= 20 ft
 BAB +1
 CMB +3
 CMD 17
 Init: +5 [+3 dex, +2 trait]

Feat(s)
 -[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+5 att/1d10+3 dam, 18-20 X2)[+3str+1BAB+1feat])
 Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
 -[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
 -Climb 1rank+2str=+3
 -Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
 Fort: +4; Ref: +4;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
 [20gp left over]
 Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20) (move=20ft)
 Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+3 dam; +5 att, Crit 18-20, X2) [Att bonus = +3 Str, +1 Feat, +1 BAB]
 Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, Crit 19-20, X2) [Att bonus = +2 Str, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
 Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 ) [Att bonus = +3 Dex, +1 racial, +1 BAB]
 Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) -3
 Backpack (2gp)
 Belt Pouch (1gp)

pp
 gp 20
 sp
 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 24, 2013)

Sparks fly as the elven curved blade scores a hit across the small, metallic creatures body. It looks as if it were almost able to dodge the blow, but the two large beings on either side of it truncated its movement.









*OOC:*



Leif, you forgot to account for flanking and thus you hit. You know you damaged it, but you feel that it's not as much as you should have been able to do.

Tyyrh - 20
-->Ernesto - 16
Giley & Golf - 13
Foe - 10
Talashia - 9
Jorgan - 7


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


Thanks for lookin' out fer me, Bossman!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2013)

ernests hands would make for some good damage if he would hit something other then air!

1d20+1=4, 1d6+1=6 attack was a 6 with flank

Ic is up again. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 25, 2013)

*OOC:*



It's G&G's turns...

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 16
-->Giley & Golf - 13
Foe - 10
Talashia - 9
Jorgan - 7


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2013)

*waves* 

Quiet in here... I thought it was just me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2013)

*waves back*

you are not alone. I am way over here


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2013)

*brrrinng!* *brrrinng* *[DeWar answers phone]*  I'm down in the cafeteria having a snack


----------



## Friadoc (May 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'll give Giley's player until tomorrow to reply, then I'll move him down the initiative order and post for the foe


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2013)

let's try this:
 [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], your turn!


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Argh! Sorry. I thought I was doing reasonably well in keeping up, but somehow completely missed the previous two characters going and it being Giley's turn. [/sblock]

Giley finds himself roused from his reverie as his spirits howl along with Golf, who has already started to charge the metallic snake. Realizing his magics aren't likely to do much good against something made of tin, the gnome draws his morningstar, swinging it in an arc down from the back of his companion. It lands with a solid metal "ktang!" though the sound seems to startle Golf, whose bite closes early and misses the beast.

"'sall right, Golf. I think he'd be mighty tough to chew on!"


[sblock=ooc]Giley Morningstar attack (mounted high ground); damage; Golf bite attack; damage; Golf trip attempt if bite hits (1d20+2=19, 1d6+1=4, 1d20+2=10, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+2=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 13, 2013)

With a quick snap of its head, the small snake attempts a strike at Tyyrh, yet its fangs find no purchase.









*OOC:*



1d20+3=16, 1d6+1=3
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] It's Talashia's turn, now.

Tyyrh - 20
Ernesto - 16
Giley & Golf - 13
Foe - 10
--> Talashia - 9
Jorgan - 7

No worries, jkason. I should have thought about pinging you earlier, as well. Definitely nicely done, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2013)

jkason said:


> "'sall right, Golf. I think he'd be mighty tough to chew on!"




[sblock=ooc]what if golf needs iron in his diet?[/sblock]


----------

